# iTunes 7, nouveautés et petits soucis (sujet unique)



## Marcmaniac (13 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de charger itunes 7, quick time 7.3.
Au lancement, Itunes a fait ses mises à jour de bibliothèque. (OK)
Puis j'ai demandé les pochettes d'albums dans, avancé, obtenir les illustrations d'albums...attente et... (OK) mais, 

1-très peu de pochettes au final 
2-impossibilité de mettre ses propres pochettes dans la case en bas "glisser vos propres illustrations" ou dans les "nouveaux emplacements de présentation"
3-impossible également de faire des changements d'illustrations de pochettes par groupe...

Questions :
A)quelle est le format des illustrations que l'on peut mettre dans les emplacements ?
B)Peut-on les mettre par groupe de morceaux ?
C)Peut-on "revenir à l'original" dans son "classement personnel itunesque" un peu comme dans iphoto, pour avoir une bibliothèque compréhensible par l'ITMS et pouvoir importer des pochetttes ?
D)Comment rendre son propre classement rapidement compréhensible par l'ITMS ? J'ai 5000 chansons, musiques, etc dans itunes, provenant de CD, de l'ITMS, de P2P...aussi, mais je les ai toutes intégré à ma sauce, avec mes codes à moi et je me rend compte aujourd'hui, que j'aurais peut-être du laisser les caractéristiques sur le moment....
Y aurait-il une solution au moins partiel ? Seul, les noms des morceaux et les noms des artistes sont inchangés !

PS : Je reste très très très déçu de la keynote d'hier mais bon, la vie continue !


----------



## rizoto (13 Septembre 2006)

En atomatique il ne trouve pas trop de pochette, par contre si tu fais les albums un à un. ca fonctionne mieux.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2006)

au pire tu fais ca en externe  via le logiciel qui a servi &#224; Apple
download coverflow

risque de conflits???

et si tu veux tu peux revenir &#224; l'ancienne version itunes 
( perso j'ai pas  605 mais j'ai les precentes au besoin)


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si tu veux tu peux revenir à l'ancienne version itunes
> ( perso j'ai pas  605 mais j'ai les precentes au besoin)



Pour les abonnés .Mac, il y a une version 6.0.4 ou 6.05 (j'sais plus trop) dans iDisk rubrique "softwares"


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Questions :
> A)quelle est le format des illustrations que l'on peut mettre dans les emplacements ?
> B)Peut-on les mettre par groupe de morceaux ?



A) JPEG, résolution 300x300 si tu veux pas que tes morceaux gonflent trop en taille, sinon 500x500 si possible pour qualité maximum. Une illustration prend rarement plus de 100ko, alors autant prendre la qualité maxi.

B) Oui, on peut, tu selectionnes dans la bibliothèque les morceaux auxquels tu veux rajouter l'image, par exemple tous les morceaux d'un même album, tu fait clic droit et Obtenir les informations (ou Pomme + i), et alors tu glisse dans le champs illustration l'image que tu veux pour les morceaux. Tu confirme, et l'image sera intégré aux tags de tous les morceaux séléctionnés.

Pour les pochettes, rien ne vaut Google Images 
Certes c'est pas automatisé, mais ça permet de choisir l'image que l'on veut selon ses critères. Bon, c'est sûr que si l'on a 5000 albums à illustrer, on a pas fini


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Je sais pas chez vous, mais l'import d'un CD avec iTunes 7 me rappelle l'époque où j'avais un G3 et 128 Mo de Ram. Là sur mon Powerbook 1.67 avec 1giga de Ram j'encode en aac 192 à 2x maxi...


----------



## rizoto (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas chez vous, mais l'import d'un CD avec iTunes 7 me rappelle l'époque où j'avais un G3 et 128 Mo de Ram. Là sur mon Powerbook 1.67 avec 1giga de Ram j'encode en aac 192 à 2x maxi...



Non je n'ai pas ce problème. Mais j'encode en MP3 (160kbps) à environ 13-15x


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2006)

Je profite du sujet pout poser une question qui m'embete un peu.

J'ai téléchargé iTunes 7 et j'ai un peu explorer les modes de présentations. Les deux nouveaux modes sont pas mal mais assez "bordélique". Je donne un exemple précis:

J'ai dans ma bibliothèque la BO du film Miami Vice qui a été composé par plusieurs artistes. Seulement quand j'utilise la présentation n°2 (pochette d'albums avec nom à côté), il va me mettre 17 fois la pochette de l'album Miami Vice puisqu'il comporte 17 pistes d'artistes différents. 

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a compris mon problème et si par hasard quelqu'un a une solution pour régler ce problème.  

Parce que dans le cas où un album comporte plusieurs artistes différents, les 2 nouveaux modes de présentations sont très mauvais.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui chez moi c'est pareil donc faut ranger par Album et non par artiste


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui chez moi c'est pareil donc faut ranger par Album et non par artiste



Si par ranger par album tu sous entends cliquer sur la colone artiste dans la bibliothèque, j'ai beau le faire chez moi ça ne change rien.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'avais la BO d'un film, avec artiste diff&#233;rents mais m&#234;me album, en cliquant sur la colonne pour trier par album, au lieu d'avoir 20 fois la m&#234;me pochette, puisqu'avant c'&#233;tait rang&#233; par artiste, je n'en avais plus qu'un 

Il faut donc cliquer sur Album


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> A) JPEG, résolution 300x300 si tu veux pas que tes morceaux gonflent trop en taille, sinon 500x500 si possible pour qualité maximum. Une illustration prend rarement plus de 100ko, alors autant prendre la qualité maxi.
> 
> B) Oui, on peut, tu selectionnes dans la bibliothèque les morceaux auxquels tu veux rajouter l'image, par exemple tous les morceaux d'un même album, tu fait clic droit et Obtenir les informations (ou Pomme + i), et alors tu glisse dans le champs illustration l'image que tu veux pour les morceaux. Tu confirme, et l'image sera intégré aux tags de tous les morceaux séléctionnés.
> 
> ...



Merci tout plein !
Bon, ben, je vais y passer du temps ......
donc, si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux laisser les importations de l'ITMS tel quel, sans rien ajouter ni soustarire pour qu'ensuite, on puisse faire des listes intelligentes... disons intellignetes façon Apple ! !


----------



## Goulven (13 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> au pire tu fais ca en externe  via le logiciel qui a servi à Apple
> download coverflow


C'est réglé!


> We are pleased to announce that all CoverFlow technology and intellectual property was recently sold to Apple. It has been incorporated into the latest version of iTunes. Please visit www.apple.com/itunes


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi j'avais la BO d'un film, avec artiste différents mais même album, en cliquant sur la colonne pour trier par album, au lieu d'avoir 20 fois la même pochette, puisqu'avant c'était rangé par artiste, je n'en avais plus qu'un
> 
> Il faut donc cliquer sur Album



Rien à faire. Il y a même plusieurs classement par album sois disant. Album par année, album par artistes et albums tout court. j'ai essayé les 3 mais j'ai toujours plusieurs pochettes.

Ce qui me parait bizarre, c'est qu'en dessous de toutes les pochettes, il y a marqué Miami Vice et le nom d'artiste en dessous  

là j'y comprend rien.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

As tu v&#233;rifi&#233; l'exactitude de l'orthographe des morceaux ou de l'album, car ce matin, pour le m&#234;me album, un &#233;crit avec une majuscule et pas l'autre, il m'a cr&#233;e deux pochettes


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2006)

Et t'as essay&#233; dans les info de l'album de cocher oui pour compilation ?


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> As tu vérifié l'exactitude de l'orthographe des morceaux ou de l'album, car ce matin, pour le même album, un écrit avec une majuscule et pas l'autre, il m'a crée deux pochettes



Oui puisque j'ai renommer les pistes en faisant Pom-A.

je comprend vraiment pas pourquoi j'ai ce problème car ce que tu m'indique de faire est logique. En cliquant sur Album il ne devrait pas se soucier des artistes


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé. En fait il faut aller dans les informations (Pom-I) puis remplir la case "Artiste de l'album" et pas seulement la case "Album" 

En tout cas merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2006)

Une question avant de me mancer... quand on demande de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les pochettes sur l'iTMS, est-ce qu'il le fait de fa&#231;on syst&#233;matique pour toute la biblioth&#232;que en &#233;crasant la pochette existante, ou est-ce que c'est fait de fa&#231;on "intelligente" en ne r&#233;cup&#233;rant QUE les pochettes pour les titres n'en ayant pas?

Sinon, est-ce que le bug qui ressurgit de fa&#231;on r&#233;currente sur le tri des artistes par ordre alphab&#233;tique est &#224; nouveau pr&#233;sent? (pour m&#233;moire il met The Rolling Stones et "The Beatles" dans les "T" au lieu de les mettre respectivement dans les "R" et dans les "B") ?


----------



## alumni (14 Septembre 2006)

Et bien chez moi itunes 7 commence en fanfare : plus de 20 plantages depuis l'installation ce midi !  Parfois il plante avant même d'avoir fini de lire une seule chanson ! grrr 

J'ai redémarré une fois de plus, ça ne change pas grand chose. Pfff si ça continue je reviens à itunes 6


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Une question avant de me mancer... quand on demande de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les pochettes sur l'iTMS, est-ce qu'il le fait de fa&#231;on syst&#233;matique pour toute la biblioth&#232;que en &#233;crasant la pochette existante, ou est-ce que c'est fait de fa&#231;on "intelligente" en ne r&#233;cup&#233;rant QUE les pochettes pour les titres n'en ayant pas?


 C'est intelligent, &#231;a n'int&#232;gre que l&#224; o&#249; c'est absent. Si tu veux d'ailleurs qu'il t&#233;l&#233;charge une pochette que tu avais d&#233;j&#224;, mais de mauvaise qualit&#233;, il te faudra l'effacer du fichier avant de demander &#224; l'obtenir.

Seulement cela ne propose que les pochettes des titres vendus sur l'ITS (ex-iTMS).

Autre chose, cela n'int&#232;gre pas la pochette au fichier, cela la place dans un cache d'iTunes (TaMaison/Musique/iTunes/Album Artwork. Si tu veux l'int&#233;grer au fichier, tu la copie soit depuis les infos fichiers soit depuis le visualiseur de pochette dans la colonne de gauche. Ensuite, ce que j'ai fait, c'est clic-droit sur l'ensemble des fichiers d'un album et "Effacer les illustrations t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es". Ensuite, je refais un Pomme-i g&#233;n&#233;ral et je colle la pochette. Apr&#232;s validation, cette fois-ci la pochette est v&#233;ritablement tagg&#233;e dans le fichier.


r e m y a dit:


> Sinon, est-ce que le bug qui ressurgit de fa&#231;on r&#233;currente sur le tri des artistes par ordre alphab&#233;tique est &#224; nouveau pr&#233;sent? (pour m&#233;moire il met The Rolling Stones et "The Beatles" dans les "T" au lieu de les mettre respectivement dans les "R" et dans les "B") ?


Il est revenu ! Il est revenu !!!!  
Et c'est reparti pour une petite &#233;dition du fichier


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

alumni a dit:


> Et bien chez moi itunes 7 commence en fanfare : plus de 20 plantages depuis l'installation ce midi !  Parfois il plante avant même d'avoir fini de lire une seule chanson ! grrr
> 
> J'ai redémarré une fois de plus, ça ne change pas grand chose. Pfff si ça continue je reviens à itunes 6


Répare tes autorisations, on ne sait jamais .


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il est revenu ! Il est revenu !!!!
> Et c'est reparti pour une petite édition du fichier



C'est dingue ça! Ils n'ont donc pas compris que ceci n'a rien à faire dans les chaines de caractères à traduire d'une langue à l'autre? Ceci devrait être en dur dans l'appli et pas dans les localisable.strings! car le classement des Artistes est indépendant de la langue!


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est intelligent, ça n'intègre que là où c'est absent. Si tu veux d'ailleurs qu'il télécharge une pochette que tu avais déjà, mais de mauvaise qualité, il te faudra l'effacer du fichier avant de demander à l'obtenir.
> 
> Seulement cela ne propose que les pochettes des titres vendus sur l'ITS (ex-iTMS).
> 
> Autre chose, cela n'intègre pas la pochette au fichier, cela la place dans un cache d'iTunes (TaMaison/Musique/iTunes/Album Artwork. Si tu veux l'intégrer au fichier, tu la copie soit depuis les infos fichiers soit depuis le visualiseur de pochette dans la colonne de gauche. Ensuite, ce que j'ai fait, c'est clic-droit sur l'ensemble des fichiers d'un album et "Effacer les illustrations téléchargées". Ensuite, je refais un Pomme-i général et je colle la pochette. Après validation, cette fois-ci la pochette est véritablement taggée dans le fichier.



C'est dingue ça que ce ne soit pas taggué dans le fichier....


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est dingue &#231;a que ce ne soit pas taggu&#233; dans le fichier....


&#199;a ne g&#234;ne en rien l'emploi d'iTunes, &#231;a all&#232;ge m&#234;me la note au niveau poids de la biblioth&#232;que. Mais je t'avoue que &#231;a m'a surpris aussi et je pr&#233;f&#232;re le tag. Il suffit de virer le dossier cache (Album Artwork) pour que les pochettes t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es disparaissent (apr&#232;s nouveau lancement d'iTunes), celles tagg&#233;es appara&#238;tront elles &#224; la relance d'iTunes.

Mais bon, c'est heureusement contournable comme je l'ai dit. Mais il faut le savoir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Septembre 2006)

Si cette nouvelle version du nouveau iTunes du nouveau 7.0.0 me fout le bordel dans ma bibliothèqu, je switch pour DELL! Avec 85 G de musique, je ne rigole pas du tout! 

En plus, je dois être la seule à le dire, mais je trouve la nouvelle intérface du nouveau iTunes hyper hyper moche, ça ressemble à Windaube, désolée Apple.


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;3969188 a dit:
			
		

> Si cette nouvelle version du nouveau iTunes du nouveau 7.0.0 me fout le bordel dans ma biblioth&#232;qu, je switch pour DELL! Avec 85 G de musique, je ne rigole pas du tout!


Pourquoi as-tu peur que cela bouleverse ta Biblioth&#232;que ?  
La mise &#224; jour ne touche en rien &#224; ton organisation.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ça ne gêne en rien l'emploi d'iTunes, ça allège même la note au niveau poids de la bibliothèque. Mais je t'avoue que ça m'a surpris aussi et je préfère le tag. Il suffit de virer le dossier cache (Album Artwork) pour que les pochettes téléchargées disparaissent (après nouveau lancement d'iTunes), celles taggées apparaîtront elles à la relance d'iTunes.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est heureusement contournable comme je l'ai dit. Mais il faut le savoir.


 
L'intérêt de placer les pochettes DANS le fichier (en tag) c'est que lorsque tu déplaces les fichiers vers un autre Mac, sur un iPod, ou lorsque tu graves un CD ou DVD mp3, ou s'il te prend l'envie de lire les fichiers avec autre chose qu'iTunes, les pochettes suivent et s'affichent!

Si c'est juste un cache iTunes, je crains que les pochettes soient perdues dès changement de support, de lecteur, ou peut-être même en cas de modification du nom du fichier (voire en cas de lecture du même fichier depuis une autre session)

Bizarre cet abandon des tags!


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2006)

Moi je continue donc de rajouter mes pochettes manuellement 
De toute fa&#231;on j'avais rapatri&#233; toutes les pochettes de ma biblioth&#232;que quelques jours avant la mise &#224; jour


----------



## dago22 (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec ITUNES :

1°) il a fallu que j'aille sur le P2P pour pouvoir télécharger une version 5.0 et des poussières, car le site APPLE ne m'a pas permis de le faire, même après avoir fourni mon e-mail.

2°) à l'ouverture de ITUNES, la biblio par défaut n'est pas celle que je voudrais.

3°) je voudrais pouvoir afficher la biblio qui comporte des fichier .AAC pêchés sur diverses radios qui emettent en AAC, lesquels fichiers, je voudrais les transformer en MP3 pour être lus sur mon auto-radio. Je m'en fout de la qualité.

Si j'arrive à faire apparaître ces fichiers .AAC alors je saurais comment les convertir en MP3.

Si quelqu'un a compris mon problème, merci de me donner le tuyau


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2006)

J'ai rien compris....mais si tu as des fichiers aac quelque part sur ton disque dur, dans un dossier quel qu'il soit, glisse ce dossier sur l'icone d'iTunes et les fichiers en question seront ajout&#233;s &#224; la biblioth&#232;que d'iTunes


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre cet abandon des tags!


C'est peut etre aussi pour pouvoir faire la différence entre les pochettes récupérées automatiquement sur l'ITMS et celles que tu avais récupérés toi même.
J'ai fait un petit test pour voir: j'ai demandé a récupérer les pochettes sur toute ma bibliothèque. Jusqu'a prèsent aucun de mes morceaux n'intégrait de pochette sauf ceux que j'avais groupés en compilations personnelles pour lequelles j'avais créé des "artwork" perso. Et bien mes pochette personnalisées ont bien été conservées. Ensuite j'ai de nouveau selectionné ma bibliothèque entière et j'ai demandé à effacer les pochettes récupérées. Là encore mes pochettes perso ont été conservées alors que toutes les autres on dégagé. 
De ce point de vue là cet interessant.
A noter j'ai été surpris du nombre de pochette qu'iTunes me trouvait y compris pour des trucs relativement obscures. On est loins des 100% de réussite mais malgrès tout j'ai trouvé le résultat plutot honorable. Par contre des fois il se gourre d'artiste mais c'est rare 

NB: avant de faire joujou comme ça j'avais pris la précaution de faire un clone de mon DD avant la MAJ iTunes/QuickTime


----------



## finevine (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
*
The itunes application could not be opened. An unknown error occured (-50)*

J'ai beaucoup cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution (redémarrage, réparation des autorisations etc.)


J'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup de pouce, j'en ai besoin pour ce soir de mon itunes...

Merci


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il est revenu ! Il est revenu !!!!
> Et c'est reparti pour une petite édition du fichier



Ch'uis bien content d'avoir fait une sauvegarde des modifications à apporter au fichier la dernière fois ... Hop copier-coller et ça repart comme en 40 !


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

finevine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *
> The itunes application could not be opened. An unknown error occured (-50)*
> 
> ...


Je crois avoir déjà vu passer cette erreur quelque part...
Tu n'as pas ShapeShifter d'installé ? Si oui, désactive l'application du thème sur iTunes.
Pas sûr que ce soit ça .


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

L'erreur - 50 est une erreur dans la liste des parametres utilisateur.

Je ne suis pas sur que &#231;a soit li&#233; mais essaye de jetter le fichier de pref d'itunes (com.apple.itunes.plist)


----------



## finevine (15 Septembre 2006)

*Merci beaucoup* &#224; tous les deux pour vos conseils rapide. 

C'&#233;tait effectivement Shapeshifter qui faisait foirer la chose.

(J'aime pas trop non plus le nouveau look de la chose)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ch'uis bien content d'avoir fait une sauvegarde des modifications à apporter au fichier la dernière fois



Moi j'ai juste gardé un lien   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Je vois qu'on a la même source ...   :rateau:


----------



## Ben74 (15 Septembre 2006)

Ben74 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai fait la m&#224;j d'itunes,tout avait l'air de bien se passer...jusqu'a ce que je m'aper&#231;oive que je ne pouvais plus lire aucun de mes mp3....
> Itunes se bloque sur lecture et ne lit plus rien,sauf les podcasts...
> ...



donc grace au poste precedent j'ai trouv&#233; le probleme,il s'agit OSS 3D.Ce plugin ne me permettait d'ecouter mes mp3..
Voila la solution consiste &#224; le desinstaller et tout remarche.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2006)

Profitez-en je n'ai pas encore mis de DRM....


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Profitez-en je n'ai pas encore mis de DRM....



Usurpateur! La personne dont il est question (voir lien) se nomme Remy. Pas remy (on voit déjà le manque d'envergure...)


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2006)

j'ai pas tout lu (la flemme)

mais je viens de voir un truc dans iTunes 7 : le bouton pour les chapitre de podcast a effectivement disparu, mais il a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par un menu "chapitre" (dans la barre de menu, juste avant "aide") et il a la m&#234;me fonction (il n'est pr&#233;sent que pendant la lecture d'un podcast) 


iTunes c'est quand m&#234;me bien hein :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2006)

Moi ce que j'aime bien dans la nouvelle mouture c'est l'option "Album sans intervalle". On peut enfin &#233;couter un live sans avoir les micro-coupures entre les morceaux. 
Par contre je sais pas si c'est aussi le cas sur les iPod, j'ai pas encore test&#233;..


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2006)

Avec les changement d'emplacement des diff&#233;rentes boutons, il y en a au moins un que je n'ai pas retrouv&#233;.... celui des preferences des animations

Auparavant, on pouvait d&#233;finir si les pochettes, artistes, album devaient &#234;tre affich&#233;s durant l'animation de fa&#231;on permanente ou temporaire.
Pour &#231;a, il suffisait de lancer l'animation en fen&#234;tre (et pas plein &#233;cran), puis de cliquer sur le bouton "animation" en bas &#224; droite (avec peut-&#234;tre l'appui d'Alt en plus...) pour acc&#233;der &#224; ces pr&#233;f&#233;rences.

Sur iTunes 7 je ne retrouve pas...

Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e? (j'ai cherch&#233; dans les menus, je ne trouve rien non plus)


----------



## EMqA (16 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> ...
> 
> Sur iTunes 7 je ne retrouve pas...
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée? (j'ai cherché dans les menus, je ne trouve rien non plus)



C'est pourtant bien dans le menu :
 Présentation - Animations - options


----------



## nepto (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai remarqué des (ou plutot entendu) des grésillements sur tout mes morceaux pratiquement !
Je ne suis pas seul ?


Moi qui trouvait le nouveau iTunes trés beau


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2006)

Pas de probl&#232;mes de gresillements chez moi


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien dans le menu :
> Présentation - Animations - options



ah ben oui.... désolé  

et Merci!


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien dans le menu :
> Présentation - Animations - options



Un jour, j'aimerais apprendre aussi quelquechose à r e m y :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pourquoi as-tu peur que cela bouleverse ta Bibliothèque ?
> La mise à jour ne touche en rien à ton organisation.



J'ai souvent lu des messages des users qui se plaignaient d'avoir du réorganiser leur biblio après la mise à jour


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai souvent lu des messages des users qui se plaignaient d'avoir du réorganiser leur biblio après la mise à jour


Surprenant, tu aurais des liens ? J'aimerai bien comprendre ce qui leur est arrivé.

La mise à jour ne touche pas à, ni ne concerne, l'organisation des fichiers (si tu as des craintes, après la mise à jour vérifie que tes préférences quand au mode d'organisation n'ont pas changé. Mais normalement non).

Le seul truc, c'est que si les fichiers sont mal taggés, cela affectera l'affichage en mode CoverFlow ou avec vignette d'album, car il y aura une dispersion des pochettes un peu partout. Mais j'imagine que tes fichiers sont bien taggés.

Attends d'autres avis là-dessus si tu le souhaites, mais très honnêtement je suis assez surpris par ce que tu dis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'ai juste gardé un lien   :rateau:


Cool, merci bien. 
 Et le lien fonctionne, tu t'améliores.


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est dingue ça! Ils n'ont donc pas compris que ceci n'a rien à faire dans les chaines de caractères à traduire d'une langue à l'autre? Ceci devrait être en dur dans l'appli et pas dans les localisable.strings! car le classement des Artistes est indépendant de la langue!



Ah, pas si sûr ! Chez les disquaires français ou américains, Kate Bush, pour prendre un exemple, est classée dans les bacs à la lettre B, au Japon ou en Corée, elle est à la lettre K !


----------



## Matthias33 (17 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui veulent de l'aqua dans iTunes 7, c'est par ici: http://www.thrica.com/software/aguat/


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un jour, j'aimerais apprendre aussi quelquechose à r e m y :rose:



Tiens... une nouvelle chance pour toi peut-être:

Quelqu'un a-t-il retrouvé comment "rafraichir" un mix de soirée  (refaire complètement la sélection aléatoire du mix à partir de la bibliothèque ou de la liste de lecture sélectionnée)

Dans les version précédente on avait un bouton "Rafraichir", mais là.... plus de bouton, et rien vu dans les menus! (Je pense à l'instant que je n'ai pas essayé les menus contextuels... depuis qu'Apple à une souris multiboutonnneuse et que le look Windows gagne du chemin, c'est peut-être par là qu'il faut chercher!)


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon sinon, je signale &#224; ceux qui ont encore un G3, que cette version 7 a d&#233;finitivement mis &#224; genou mon powerbook G3/400.

La ballade dans la biblioth&#232;que par les pochettes (coverflow) est "non disponible sur ce Mac"
Quant aux animations, Apple a chang&#233; la r&#233;solution de ces animations. Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent en plein &#233;cran, le Mac basculait en 640x480 ce qui permettait &#224; des petites config d'afficher ces animations de mani&#232;re fluide.

D&#233;sormais c'est en pleine resolution (ou au moins 1024x768) et ce, quel que soit le choix (Petite, moyenne, grande taille) effectu&#233; dans les options, et &#231;a rame (sur un G3)


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens... une nouvelle chance pour toi peut-être:
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il retrouvé comment "rafraichir" un mix de soirée  (refaire complètement la sélection aléatoire du mix à partir de la bibliothèque ou de la liste de lecture sélectionnée)
> 
> Dans les version précédente on avait un bouton "Rafraichir", mais là.... plus de bouton, et rien vu dans les menus! (Je pense à l'instant que je n'ai pas essayé les menus contextuels... depuis qu'Apple à une souris multiboutonnneuse et que le look Windows gagne du chemin, c'est peut-être par là qu'il faut chercher!)



uh r e m y ?
C'est le bouton Ordre Aléatoire  que tu cherches ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2006)

Matthias33 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent de l'aqua dans iTunes 7, c'est par ici: http://www.thrica.com/software/aguat/


:mouais:
Je n'aime pas du tout. 

C'est un lien très intéressant, car en comparant avec iTunes 7, je me rends mieux compte de la justesse du choix des designers d'Apple. Cower Flow et sa masse noire est en totale dis-harmonie avec l'aqua originel.

iTunes 7 peut néanmoins encore progresser vers un peu plus de couleurs, des tons mats de préférence.

C'moon.


----------



## iSnOoPy (17 Septembre 2006)

Hello,

Depuis la maj hier aprés midi je suis au 10éme crash .... C'est vraiment insuportable !!
Je viens de lire les postes précédents et seul Alumni à posté sur ce PB. 



alumni a dit:


> Et bien chez moi itunes 7 commence en fanfare : plus de 20 plantages depuis l'installation ce midi !  Parfois il plante avant même d'avoir fini de lire une seule chanson ! grrr
> 
> J'ai redémarré une fois de plus, ça ne change pas grand chose. Pfff si ça continue je reviens à itunes 6



Somes nous les seuls ???


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> uh r e m y ?
> C'est le bouton Ordre Al&#233;atoire  que tu cherches ?



NON. Le bouton ordre al&#233;atoire reclasse dans un ordre diff&#233;rent la s&#233;lection qu'iTunes a faite pour le Mix de Soir&#233;e.

Ce que je voudrais, c'est, lorsque cette pr&#233;s&#233;lection ne me plait pas, lui demander d'en refaire une compl&#232;tement.

Dans la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente, il suffisait de cliquer Rafraichir, et tous les titres pr&#233;s&#233;lectionn&#233;s (sauf celui en cours de lecture) &#233;taient effac&#233;s et une nouvelle s&#233;lection &#233;tait propos&#233;e


Je note toutefois que ce Mix de soir&#233;e d'iTunes 7 comporte le bouton "ordre al&#233;atoire", ce qui est assez con, car de toutes fa&#231;ons le mix est d&#233;j&#224; une s&#233;lection al&#233;atoire.... Je pense &#224; un bug, avec le bouton Rafraichir qui devrait apparaitre &#224; la place de ce bouton "shuffle"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;place ta lib et reconstruis la, vire tes prefs et red&#233;marre itunes ?


----------



## EMqA (17 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> NON. Le bouton ordre aléatoire reclasse dans un ordre différent la sélection qu'iTunes a faite pour le Mix de Soirée.
> 
> Ce que je voudrais, c'est, lorsque cette présélection ne me plait pas, lui demander d'en refaire une complètement.
> 
> ...



Etrange
Chez moi, un click sur ce bouton "Ordre aléatoire" et la sélection de titres change, ce sont d'autres titres qui apparaissent, toujours issus de la liste source.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Impecc' l&#224; si je veux rafraichir l'affichage iTunes quand je change de liste je dois passer par expos&#233;


----------



## PHIL05 (17 Septembre 2006)

iSnOoPy a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Depuis la maj hier aprés midi je suis au 10éme crash .... C'est vraiment insuportable !!
> Je viens de lire les postes précédents et seul Alumni à posté sur ce PB.
> ...


Bonjour à tous. jeune quinqua totalement débutant, c'est mon 1er post dans le forum.  
En réponse à iSnOoPy, tu n'es pas seul. Depuis 2 jours que j'ai chargé la mise à jour de la version 7 d'ITunes, c'est l'enfer. L'application quitte inopinément dès lors que j'écoute un extrait musical ou bien un podcast enregistré dans la bibliothèque. Redémarrage, réparation des autorisations n'y font rien. On dirait un problème d'adresse URL, enfin j'en sais rien. Depuis fin Avril que j'ai débuté avec mon Mac Mini, c'est la première fois qu'un problème survient. IT 6 fonctionnait parfaitement. La liaison internet est bonne, pas de soucis avec Safari.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Comme propos&#233; par supermoquette plus haut, vire tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences iTunes (ne pas oublier des les refaire apr&#232;s) :
TaMaison/Biblioth&#232;que/Preferences :
- com.apple.iTunes.plist
- com.apple.iTunes.eq.plist
- com.apple.iTunesHelper.plist

et aussi dans TaMaison/Biblioth&#232;que/Preferences/ByHost :
- com.apple.iTunes.00039377f2b8.plist

Puis relance iTunes.
Je te souhaite que &#231;a marche 

Il faut aussi voir si tu n'as pas install&#233; de plug-in pour iTunes, genre OSS 3D ou autre. Il peut y avoir une incompatibilit&#233; avec la nouvelle version et dans ce cas attendre une mise &#224; jour des plug-in.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> NON. Le bouton ordre al&#233;atoire reclasse dans un ordre diff&#233;rent la s&#233;lection qu'iTunes a faite pour le Mix de Soir&#233;e.
> 
> Ce que je voudrais, c'est, lorsque cette pr&#233;s&#233;lection ne me plait pas, lui demander d'en refaire une compl&#232;tement.
> 
> ...


Justement, ce bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en bas &#224; droite remplace le bouton Rafraichir, mais (chez moi en tout cas), il a exactement la m&#234;me fonction dans le mix de soir&#233;e, &#224; savoir qu'il me propose une liste totalement diff&#233;rente &#224; chaque pression sur le bouton, et pas simplement un r&#233;ordonnancement des chansons sur le liste pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Donc, je ne vois pas vraiment o&#249; est ton probl&#232;me, &#224; part une terminologie certes un peu confuse.

Au fait, on est bien d'accord qu'on ne parle pas de ce bouton l&#224;  ?


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2006)

tu as mis des images sur mes mots.
Merci Fredintosh


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, ce bouton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors il faut que je me nettoie les yeux et que j'aille r&#233;essayer.... car il me semblait que ce bouton ne faisait que modifier l'ordre de la pr&#233;selection du mix (et n'allait pas faire une pr&#233;s&#233;lection diff&#233;rente)... mais en fait, c'est peut-&#234;tre que sur ma machine de test (le powerbook G3), la biblioth&#232;que est tellement petite, que je retombe sur les m&#234;mes titres. Je n'ai donc pas vu que c'&#233;tait l'&#233;quivalent de l'ancien "Rafraichir"

:rose:

Bon et je crois que je vais modifier le nom de ce bouton dans le fichier localizable.strings


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon et je crois que je vais modifier le nom de ce bouton dans le fichier localizable.strings


Bien vu. Pour ma part, je viens de mettre ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là c'est tout de suite plus clair  


> /* ===== Party Shuffle Placard Strings ('GOBJ' 129) ===== */
> "kPartyShuffleSource" = "Source*:";
> "kPartyShuffleDisplay" = "Afficher les";
> "kPartyShuffleUpcomingSongs" = "morceaux à venir";
> ...


----------



## PHIL05 (17 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme propos&#233; par supermoquette plus haut, vire tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences iTunes (ne pas oublier des les refaire apr&#232;s) :
> TaMaison/Biblioth&#232;que/Preferences :
> ...


Je te remercie pour ton aide. Malheureusement, rien de chang&#233;. J'ai simplement remarqu&#233; que les pref. se repla&#231;aient automatiquement &#224; leur emplacement d'origine (except&#233;e itunes helper) . Avant de quitter, un cadre appara&#238;t un bref instant indiquant l'arr&#234;t du r&#233;seau (quid?) et parfois une mise en m&#233;moire tampon. J'avoue que tout cel&#224; ne signifie rien pour moi. Quant &#224; d'&#233;ventuels Plugin, vu que j'ignore pour le moment ce que c'est, il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me. Depuis ce matin, MAC OSX a &#233;galement quitt&#233; inopin&#233;ment, mais cel&#224; n'a peut-&#234;tre aucun rapport.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2006)

moi j'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour, j'ai peur, j'angoisse toute la nuit, tellement il est pas bô le nouvel interface...


----------



## PHIL05 (17 Septembre 2006)

Il faut y aller, et voir ce que &#231;&#224; donne. Pour ce qui est de l'esth&#233;tique, pas de quoi en perdre le sommeil tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Question certainement idiote : comment faites vous pour n'écouter qu'un seul CD ? Chez moi, à la fin du dernier morceau du CD choisi, itunes passe au CD suivant !
Albert


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

En affichant le navigateur tu selectionne l'album qui t'interesse et lui seul


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

PHIL05 a dit:


> Je te remercie pour ton aide. Malheureusement, rien de chang&#233;. J'ai simplement remarqu&#233; que les pref. se repla&#231;aient automatiquement &#224; leur emplacement d'origine (except&#233;e itunes helper) . Avant de quitter, un cadre appara&#238;t un bref instant indiquant l'arr&#234;t du r&#233;seau (quid?) et parfois une mise en m&#233;moire tampon. J'avoue que tout cel&#224; ne signifie rien pour moi. Quant &#224; d'&#233;ventuels Plugin, vu que j'ignore pour le moment ce que c'est, il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me. Depuis ce matin, MAC OSX a &#233;galement quitt&#233; inopin&#233;ment, mais cel&#224; n'a peut-&#234;tre aucun rapport.


Pour les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, c'est normal. Le fichier se recr&#233;e automatiquement &#224; la relance du logiciel (elles s'&#233;tablissent avec les valeurs par d&#233;faut de l'application).

Ensuite, d&#233;sol&#233;, mais pour ton probl&#232;me je ne vois pas du tout. As-tu tent&#233; simplement de r&#233;installer iTunes ?


----------



## PHIL05 (17 Septembre 2006)

non, je n'ai pas tent&#233; cette manip. Faut-il d&#233;sinstaller pr&#233;alablement (style App.zapper)?
Sinon, je viens d'&#233;couter un &#233;pisode du podcast de ''Las bas si j'y suis'' en entier sans probl&#232;me. L'incident se produit toujours avec le music store. Bizarre, bizarre.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> moi j'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour, j'ai peur, j'angoisse toute la nuit, tellement il est pas bô le nouvel interface...


mesure anti angoisse
 
j'ai posté un freeware " retour au skin d'origine avé les boutons bleus et tout ca"
( non testé)
remettre le skin d'avant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> En affichant le navigateur tu selectionne l'album qui t'interesse et lui seul


Ben, non ça passe au suivant ! 
Comment selectionnes tu l'album et lui seul ? Par la pochette ? Par l'ensemble des morceaux ?

Albert


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

PHIL05 a dit:


> non, je n'ai pas tenté cette manip. Faut-il désinstaller préalablement (style App.zapper)?
> Sinon, je viens d'écouter un épisode du podcast de ''Las bas si j'y suis'' en entier sans problème. L'incident se produit toujours avec le music store. Bizarre, bizarre.


Il te faut jeter l'application (bon ça c'était facile), puis aller dans le dossier DisqueDur/Bibliothèque/Receipts et déplacer les fichiers .pkg avec pour nom iTunes. Tu pourras les jeter plus tard, mais pour le moment déplace-les seulement. Quand iTunes sera installé tu compareras avec eux que tu as déplacé et remettra ceux qui manquent (juste au cas où)

Après ça, tu pourras lancer l'installation d'iTunes. Par pure précaution, fais une sauvegarde des fichiers qui se trouvent dans TaMaison/Musique/iTunes :
- iTunes Library (DATA)
- iTunes Music Library.xml
et du dossier "Previous iTunes Libraries"


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

Halbert a dit:


> Ben, non ça passe au suivant !
> Comment selectionnes tu l'album et lui seul ? Par la pochette ? Par l'ensemble des morceaux ?
> 
> Albert


jpmiss parle du navigateur (petit bouton avec un un il en bas à droite) et non de CoverFlow. Là quand tu sélectionnes un album, il n'y a que lui qui est pris en compte dans la lecture.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> jpmiss parle du navigateur (petit bouton avec un un il en bas à droite) et non de CoverFlow. Là quand tu sélectionnes un album, il n'y a que lui qui est pris en compte dans la lecture.


Merci je croyais qu'il avait disparu dans cette vesrion 7! Merci

Albert


----------



## ambrine (17 Septembre 2006)

Qu'est ce que cela être???


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2006)

ambrine a dit:


> Qu'est ce que cela être???



C'est quand t'arrives pas à dormir (par exemple parce que l'interface de la version iTunes 7 t'angoisse), ben Itunes compte les moutons pour toi! 

Coole Scheisse, oder?


----------



## ambrine (17 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est quand t'arrives pas à dormir (par exemple parce que l'interface de la version iTunes 7 t'angoisse), ben Itunes compte les moutons pour toi!
> 
> Coole Scheisse, oder?



Mon allemand n'est plus ce qu'il était....:mouais: :sleep: :sleep: Tous ces moutons ça m'endort


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

ambrine a dit:


> Qu'est ce que cela être???


 
Je pense que c'est le nombre de fois où, quand tu as commencé l'écoute de ce titre, tu as cliqué la flèche droite pour "sauter au morceau suivant"


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Bien vu. Pour ma part, je viens de mettre ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Les grands esprits se rencontrent... j'ai fait exactement la même modifs.

POur ceux qui se lancent dans la modif, attention à bien modifier le bon "Ordre aléatoire" car il y en a plusieurs dans le fichier localisable.strings.

Bien veiller à ce que ce soit celui nommé kPartyShuffleShuffle


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

Nouveau problème avec iTunes7.... 
la liste prédéfinie par Apple "Film" n'affiche QUE les clips video achetés sur le Store.(en faisant un POmme-I dessus, puis onglet Video, on voit qu'ils sont "taggués" Film)
Les clips videos fournit par exemple en bonus sur certains albums sont "taggués" Clip Video et n'apparaissent pas dans cette sélection "Films".

Eux on les retrouve dans la liste intelligente "Clips Videos".

J'ai modifié la liste intelligente pour afficher les Clips Videos et les Films (comme ça j'ai tout au même endroit), mais cette liste ne permet pas d'avoir l'affichage sur fond noir de la liste "Films"

Avec iTunes 6, on avait en haut de fenêtre la possibilité d'afficher une barre de sélection permettant sur les videos d'avoir l'affichage des Films, ou des Clip videos, ou de TOUS

Cette barre a disparu!

De plus impossible de modifier le tag "Film" ou "Clip Video" des videos concernées pour toute les regrouper sous le même "tag" car ça apparait en grisé.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

Usine &#224; gaz...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

Prout


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Prout


 
POmme-I sur ce titre, et dans les options coche "ignorer dans la lecture aléatoire"
:sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Prout


Non mais c'est pas possible, t'as encore foir&#233; ton lien!  


Prout


----------



## HmJ (18 Septembre 2006)

Je note que le passage a cette v7 n'est pas si parfait, et donc ne le conseillerai pas au autres avant une 7.0.1 ou 7.0.2... Effectivement, quelques plantages. Une fois meme, des modifs n'ont pas ete prises en compte au redemarrage du soft (renommage d'album). La fonction recherche de couverture d'album est plutot sympa, et pas exclusivement en provenance de l'iTMS. Heureusement, car trop pauvre. Ce qui donne par contre des qualites assez... variables. La provenance est parfois Amazon.com. A noter, pour obtenir des grandes pochettes de qualite (manuellement Amazon fournit desormais avec un cadre blanc pas tres sexy), le site de vente en ligne de Walmart est pas mal (en tout cas j'ai trouve mon bonheur pour beaucoup d'albums jazz).

Pour le tag, effectivement ne pas stocker la photo dans chaque morceau fait gagner de la place. Sur 1000 album, le gain n'est pas negligeable, surtout quand on est limites par la taille de l'iPod (eh oui, 60 Go, ca se remplit vite). Mais attention en cas de copie de fichier vers une autre destination...


----------



## darkbeno (18 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pu m'empêcher de constater l'arrivée de nouveaux tags : "Artiste de l'album" "compteur de sauts". Et là je m'interroge : quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que c'est ces trucs là ?
Pour artiste de l'album, il y aurait un "s", on pourrait penser que c'est les feeturing, mais il n'y a pas de "s", et de plus il n'y a qu'une seule ligne, donc on doit faire suivre tous les ft. ce qui handicap au moment de rechercher un artiste en particulier, car "eminem, 50 cent, proof" (par exemple), ce n'est pas la même chose que "eminem, proof", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
Bref je comprends pas.


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Septembre 2006)

Le tag "Artiste de l'album" ne sert qu'à une chose, quand tu as un album avec un ou plusieurs invités, pour le garder en un bloc, tu coches la case compil. Hors, lors de la navigation par CoverFlow ou en liste avec pochette, le nom sous la pochette est "Artistes divers", en remplissant le Tag "Artiste de l'album" avec le nom de l'artiste principal de celui-ci, tu verras sous la pochette non plus "Artiste divers" mais le nom de l'artiste.

pour l'autre tag, désolé, pas compris non plus


----------



## fredintosh (18 Septembre 2006)

_non, rien._


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

Le compteur de sauts compte le nombre de fois o&#249; &#224; l'&#233;coute de ce titre, tu as cliqu&#233; pour sauter au morceau suivant (a priori, plus ce compteur est &#233;lev&#233;, moins tu aimes ce morceau....)

(bon, et d&#233;p&#234;chez-vous de poser vos derni&#232;res questions.... Pascal 77 est en train de fermer tous les fils iTunes pour les renvoyer vers iGeneration!)


----------



## darkbeno (18 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Le tag "Artiste de l'album" ne sert qu'à une chose, quand tu as un album avec un ou plusieurs invités, pour le garder en un bloc, tu coches la case compil. Hors, lors de la navigation par CoverFlow ou en liste avec pochette, le nom sous la pochette est "Artistes divers", en remplissant le Tag "Artiste de l'album" avec le nom de l'artiste principal de celui-ci, tu verras sous la pochette non plus "Artiste divers" mais le nom de l'artiste.
> 
> pour l'autre tag, désolé, pas compris non plus



ok merci, pas très utile en ce qui me concerne en tout cas.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> (bon, et dépêchez-vous de poser vos dernières questions.... Pascal 77 est en train de fermer tous les fils iTunes pour les renvoyer vers iGeneration!)


Y peux rien faire ici c'est le domaine du Gognol 
(Fat Boss Slim doit etre sur la même longueur d'onde).


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> (bon, et dépêchez-vous de poser vos dernières questions.... Pascal 77 est en train de fermer tous les fils iTunes pour les renvoyer vers iGeneration!)



Pourquoi? C'est pas un logiciel sur Mac iTunes?:mouais:


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi? C'est pas un logiciel sur Mac iTunes?:mouais:


 
de moins en moins..... 
je pense que sous peu, les versions Windows sortiront et ensuite on pleurera en attendant le portage sur Mac


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> de moins en moins.....
> je pense que sous peu, les versions Windows sortiront et ensuite on pleurera en attendant le portage sur Mac


Tu vas un peu loin là.  

Je comprend que tu sois désapointé par cette version d'iTunes qui remet en cause bon nombre d'habitudes et ne semble pas à l'aise sur de petites configurations. Mais il faut arrêter de la confondre avec le monde W***.  

Cela reste une belle application Apple qui, comme toutes les nouvelles versions majeures, demande un temps d'adaptation tant à l'utilisateur qu'à ceux qui la mettent au point.

iTunes 7  

C'moon.


----------



## SirG (18 Septembre 2006)

Quelques remarques suite à la mise à jour d'iTunes vers 7.0.

La première, c'est que je ne parviens plus à associer une pochette avec plusieurs titres en même temps alors que sur l'ancienne version çà ne me posait aucun souci.

Ensuite, dans les préférences, disparition de l'onglet iPod. Mais il est où? Comment je fais maintenant pour sélectionner le ou les fichiers que je souhaite envoyer vers mon iPod? 

Sinon, la possibilité de rapatrier les pochettes depuis ITS est peu utile à mon sens qu'elle reste très limitée et propose trop souvent (comme la plupart des widgets Yahoo!) des pochettes erronées. En plus, faut s'inscrire (qui a dit consommer?).


----------



## bw3ap (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Sinon, est-ce que le bug qui ressurgit de fa&#231;on r&#233;currente sur le tri des artistes par ordre alphab&#233;tique est &#224; nouveau pr&#233;sent? (pour m&#233;moire il met The Rolling Stones et "The Beatles" dans les "T" au lieu de les mettre respectivement dans les "R" et dans les "B") ?



Ben voyons ... Ils habitent o&#249; les mecs qui font la localisation ? Dommage qu'ils ne soient pas sur macg&#233;... Bien s&#251;r qu'il y est encore ... C'est d&#233;sesp&#233;rant que cette anomalie revienne &#224; chaque version.

Je recorrige et je vous dis si c'est comme d'hab ...

Post-scriptum ...

Oui comme d'hab ... dans le fichier /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/Localizable.Strings modifier la ressource 146 Reordered Artist Strings. Je vous propose :

"146.001" = "the ";
"146.002" = "%1, the";
"146.003" = "The ";
"146.004" = "%1, The";
"146.005" = "Les ";
"146.006" = "%1, Les";
"146.007" = "Le ";
"146.008" = "%1, Le";
"146.009" = "le ";
"146.010" = "%1, le";
"146.011" = "LE ";
"146.012" = "%1, LE";

Nota pour ouvrir le r&#233;pertoire iTunes, il faut faire s&#233;lectionner iTunes, ctrl-clic ou clic droit pour "Afficher le contenu du paquet"


----------



## bw3ap (18 Septembre 2006)

Je reviens sur mon message précédent ... agressif.

J'étais très énervé parce que iTunes a sabré ma bilbiliothèque iTunes (le fichier iTunes Library). Quand j'ai ouvert iTunes 7.0 pour la première fois, ma bilbiothèque m'est apparue vide, vide de chez vide ................GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Heureusement, j'avais senti le coup venir ... j'en avais fait une copie juste avant ! Mais quelles boules ! Si j'avais oublié de le faire ... perdu toutes les infos de classement, de dates, de tout ce qu'il y a dedans ... C'est plus rétrospectif, mais c'est vraiment en colère que j'ai écrit le mail précédent ! Gros bug.

Aussi, PENSEZ A FAIRE DE TEMPS EN TEMPS DES COPIES DE SAUVEGARDE DU FICHIER ITUNES LIBRARY !

Note - j'ai essayé sur un autre compte, là, rien d'anormal, la bibliothèque iTunes 6 est apparue correctement sous iTunes 7. J'ai aussi vu à cette occasion qu'un répertoire Previous iTunes Libraries avait été créé... mais pas lors de mon premier essai ... Attention donc.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Quelques remarques suite à la mise à jour d'iTunes vers 7.0.
> 
> La première, c'est que je ne parviens plus à associer une pochette avec plusieurs titres en même temps alors que sur l'ancienne version çà ne me posait aucun souci.
> 
> ...


Branche ton ipod.


----------



## SirG (18 Septembre 2006)

Ben, c'était déjà fait.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Ben, c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; fait.



Quitte la fen&#234;tre des pr&#233;f&#233;rences et clique sur l'iPod dans la colonne de gauche, rubrique APPAREILS.
Les r&#233;glages de iPod se font d&#233;sormais de cette fa&#231;on.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

bw3ap a dit:


> "146.001" = "the ";
> "146.002" = "%1, the";
> "146.003" = "The ";
> "146.004" = "%1, The";
> ...



T'a oublié La, la, L' et l'  


```
/* ===== Reordered Artist Strings ===== */
"146.001" = "Le ";
"146.002" = "%1, Le";
"146.003" = "le ";
"146.004" = "%1, le";
"146.005" = "LE ";
"146.006" = "%1, LE";
"146.007" = "la ";
"146.008" = "%1, la";
"146.009" = "La ";
"146.010" = "%1, La";
"146.011" = "LA ";
"146.012" = "%1, LA";
"146.013" = "l";
"146.014" = "%1, l";
"146.015" = "L";
"146.016" = "%1, L";
"146.017" = "les ";
"146.018" = "%1, les";
"146.019" = "Les ";
"146.020" = "%1, Les";
"146.021" = "LES ";
"146.022" = "%1, LES";
"146.023" = "The ";
"146.024" = "%1, The";
"146.025" = "the ";
"146.026" = "%1, the";
"146.027" = "THE ";
"146.028" = "%1, THE";
```


----------



## SirG (18 Septembre 2006)

Oh! C'est beau!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

Au passage, la m&#224;j m'a d&#233;cal&#233; la balance vers la droite...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Après 3 jours pour comprendre les subtilités, verdict : cette version est excellente !
Albert


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au passage, la m&#224;j m'a d&#233;cal&#233; la balance vers la droite...


Ca n'a rien a voir avec la MAJ, c'est un bug r&#233;curent des presfs systeme son.  
Fais une recherche!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca n'a rien a voir avec la MAJ, c'est un bug r&#233;curent des presfs systeme son.
> Fais une recherche!


Damned, je suis fait comme un rat.


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

Hello

Poblème Technique que je soumets à votre perspicacité:

*La lecture sans blanc* au 1er démarrage  d'Itunes7 scanne toute ma librairie et ajuste les blancs sans problème. Jusque là tout va bien.

Quand je branche popod, cette fonctionnalité scanne aussi le contenu du popod (ca déjà c plus chiant) et surtout la scanne à chaque fois que je change qqchose dans popod (ajout - suppression de tracks) et* ca c'est carrément chiant 

Une idée pour arréter ce scan d'Ipod? 

*Merci*



*


----------



## PHIL05 (19 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il te faut jeter l'application (bon ça c'était facile), puis aller dans le dossier DisqueDur/Bibliothèque/Receipts et déplacer les fichiers .pkg avec pour nom iTunes. Tu pourras les jeter plus tard, mais pour le moment déplace-les seulement. Quand iTunes sera installé tu compareras avec eux que tu as déplacé et remettra ceux qui manquent (juste au cas où)
> 
> Après ça, tu pourras lancer l'installation d'iTunes. Par pure précaution, fais une sauvegarde des fichiers qui se trouvent dans TaMaison/Musique/iTunes :
> - iTunes Library (DATA)
> ...


Je possède bien un DD externe, mais au risque de paraître ridicule au yeux de la communauté des utilisateurs chevronnés, je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour les sauvegardes. Plus je consulte sur le sujet, moins je sais (formatage, partitions, logiciels dédiés...). Enfin c'est sympa de m'avoir prodigué tes conseils que je vais essayer de suivre dès que j'aurai un peu de temps disponible.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'a oublié La, la, L' et l'
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


&#231;a je l'avait fait avec iTunes 6 et j'ai pas eu besoin de le refaire avec iTunes 7... bizarre, normalement il remplace compl&#232;tement le contenu du .app

En faite j'en suis m&#234;me s&#251;r que &#231;a remplace tout le contenu vu que j'ai supprimmer &#224; la main iTunes 6 pour mettre iTunes 7 (il s'installe par d&#233;faut dans /Applications/ mais moi je le met dans /Applications/Apple/iLife/)...

Il y aurait donc eu diff&#233;rent iTunes 7... ?


----------



## bw3ap (19 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'a oubli&#233; La, la, L' et l'



Jpmiss = Mister plus ! Ok chef !  

Je suis juste un peu flemmard ! Et puis que La Compagnie Cr&#233;ole me pardonne, mais ils ne figurent pas dans ma biblioth&#232;que...

Sinon en bas &#224; droite il y a un bouton "Parcourir rapidement la biblioth&#232;que iTunes"

Quoi-t'est-ce que ?


Pour le truc de truc2oof justement, ben pas facile de savoir. Moi &#231;a doit faire 3 fois que je fais la manip et sur mes 2 macs ... Si d'autres arrivent &#224; conserver leurs strings localis&#233;es, il faudrait qu'ils expliquent quel mode d'installaton ils utilisent ...

PS - Excusez mais j'aime bien poser des questions. Apr&#232;s je r&#233;fl&#233;chis et je trouve la r&#233;ponse ... "Parcourir rapidement la biblioth&#232;que iTunes" c'est juste un n&#233;ologisme pour dire "Afficher le navigateur" ou "Masquer le navigateur" comme dans le menu Pr&#233;sentation. Dommage que le libell&#233; ne soit pas le m&#234;me dans les deux cas. A force de vouloir &#234;tre trop malin...


----------



## cameleone (19 Septembre 2006)

bw3ap a dit:


> J
> Sinon en bas &#224; droite il y a un bouton "Parcourir rapidement la biblioth&#232;que iTunes"
> 
> Quoi-t'est-ce que ?



C'est ce qui s'appelait avant l'Explorateur, non (parcourir la biblioth&#232;que par Genre, Artiste et Album) ?

Une image pour illustrer...


----------



## soad78 (19 Septembre 2006)

Comment enlever la bannière publicitaire Itunes Music store affiché en bas de ma bibliotéque...

Merci.


----------



## cameleone (19 Septembre 2006)

soad78 a dit:


> Comment enlever la bannière publicitaire Itunes Music store affiché en bas de ma bibliotéque...
> 
> Merci.



Menu Présentation > Masquer le MiniStore...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2006)

bw3ap a dit:


> Et puis que La Compagnie Créole me pardonne, mais ils ne figurent pas dans ma bibliothèque...


Par contre j'aime bien La Mano Negra.


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2006)

J'arrive pas a modifier dans pomme I les infos...

:s 

Trop bizare... 

en plus pour que je puisse ne fusque ecrire les changements je dois selectionner plusieur morceaux mais en plus il tiens pas en compte ce que j'ai ecrit...


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Nouveau probl&#232;me avec iTunes7....
> la liste pr&#233;d&#233;finie par Apple "Film" affiche des clips video venant du Store, fournis en bonus de certains albums.(en faisant un POmme-I dessus, puis onglet Video, on voit qu'ils sont "taggu&#233;s" Film)
> Les clips videos achet&#233;s individuellement, sont eux "taggu&#233;s" Clip Video et n'apparaissent pas dans cette s&#233;lection "Films". Eux on les retrouve dans la liste intelligente "Clips Videos".
> 
> ...


 
Bon r&#233;sum&#233; des &#233;pisodes diff&#233;rents... j'avais donc des clips videos taggu&#233;s "par erreur" par Apple en Films.

Du coup
1 - ils apparaissaient dans la cat&#233;gorie Film d'iTunes 7 (ils &#233;taient les seuls) 
2 - Ils n'apparaissaient pas dans la biblioth&#232;que musicale (&#224; la diff&#233;rence d'iTunes 6 qui les affichait aussi dans la bibli..) En effet maintenant qu'on peut, bient&#244;t, acheter des films de cin&#233;ma ou des programmes t&#233;l&#233;s, iTunes ne m&#233;lange plus torchons et serviettes)

Bon , j'avais modifi&#233; la liste intelligente "clips videos" pour les retrouver quelque part, mais le fait qu'ils ne soient plus dans la biblioth&#232;que musicale me g&#234;nait. (mais en mettant dans cette liste les fichiers Films OU les fichiers Clip Video, j'y retrouve les podcasts videos taggu&#233;s "Films", et je ne peux pas ajouter de conditions d'exclusion du type (Film OU Clip Video) ET diff&#233;rent de Podcast )

De plus, ces clips ne pouvaient &#234;tre retaggu&#233;s directement depuis iTunes (menu d&#233;roulant Clip video/Film/Emission de t&#233;l&#233; dans l'onglet Video gris&#233


et hier soir, EUREKA!

J'ai trouv&#233; l'utilitaire permettant de retagguer ces fichiers (y compris ceux prot&#233;g&#233;s par DRM):

Lostify


A noter que pour certains clips (ceux en mp4, prot&#233;g&#233;s par DRM), apr&#232;s les avoir taggu&#233;s, j'ai du les supprimer de la biblioth&#232;que d'iTunes puis r&#233;importer le fichier retaggu&#233; pour que la modif soit prise en compte par iTunes.

Mais maintenant, plus rien n'apparait dans la cat&#233;gorie Film, les clips videos figurent bien dans la liste intelligente clips videos ET dans la biblioth&#232;que musicale!


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:


> J'arrive pas a modifier dans pomme I les infos...
> 
> :s
> 
> ...


 
Fais un POmme-R sur les fichiers récalcitrants pour Retrouver le fichier dans le Finder. Ensuite POmme-I depuis le Finder sur le fichier pour vérifier que tu as bien les droits "Lecture/Ecriture" dessus


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pobl&#232;me Technique que je soumets &#224; votre perspicacit&#233;:
> 
> ...




Personne ?


----------



## dvd (23 Septembre 2006)

avec la derniere version d'itunes le fameux bug des artistes en "the" est revenu! j'ai essayé la solution de macbidouille (à savoir completer le fichiet .plist) et ca marche toujours pas!! merci apple! 
d'autre part, Volume Logic ne fonctionne plus!
j'aimerai bien retourner à la version précédente! ca m'apprendra!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2006)

dvd a dit:


> avec la derniere version d'itunes le fameux bug des artistes en "the" est revenu! j'ai essayé la solution de macbidouille (à savoir completer le fichiet .plist) et ca marche toujours pas!! merci apple!


Ca marche tres bien sauf que c'est pas le fichier de pref qu'il faut éditer mais "Localizable.strings"


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que cela veut dire? Chaque fois que je copie une chanson dans mon Itunes 7 (caca), ça commence à me chercher je sais pas quoi....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que cela veut dire? Chaque fois que je copie une chanson dans mon Itunes 7 (caca), ça commence à me chercher je sais pas quoi....


C'est li&#233; &#224; la lecture sans blanc entre les chansons. &#231;a te fait &#231;a &#224; chaque fois que tu importes une nouvelle chanson?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est lié à la lecture sans blanc entre les chansons. ça te fait ça à chaque fois que tu importes une nouvelle chanson?



oui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Et tu laisses faire itunes jusqu'au bout?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et tu laisses faire itunes jusqu'au bout?



Non, j'ai pas encore osé, ça doit prendre du temps...


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un problème avec iTunes 7.. la gestion de plusieurs Hauts-parleurs ...

Impossible de faire fonctionner correctement cette option depuis la version 7, des coupures constantes, mais dés que je n'en mets plus que 1 , alors tout rentre dans l'ordre ..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non, j'ai pas encore osé, ça doit prendre du temps...


Ben c'est pour &#231;a. Laisse le tourner.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben c'est pour ça. Laisse le tourner.



Mais ça va pas tout casser?


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2006)

G&#233;n&#233;ralement c'est plut&#244;t le fait de ne pas laisser faire unne application son travail qui fait prendre le risque de tout casser...



bw3ap a dit:


> Aussi, PENSEZ A FAIRE DE TEMPS EN TEMPS DES COPIES DE SAUVEGARDE DU FICHIER ITUNES LIBRARY !



Pensez surtout &#224; faire r&#233;guli&#232;rement des sauvegardes de toutes vos donn&#233;es, de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;rale...

'+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mais ça va pas tout casser?





Le Gognol a dit:


> Généralement c'est plutôt le fait de ne pas laisser faire unne application son travail qui fait prendre le risque de tout casser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le Gognol a raison.


----------



## Sergi BXL (24 Septembre 2006)

PHIL05 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. jeune quinqua totalement débutant, c'est mon 1er post dans le forum.
> En réponse à iSnOoPy, tu n'es pas seul. Depuis 2 jours que j'ai chargé la mise à jour de la version 7 d'ITunes, c'est l'enfer. L'application quitte inopinément dès lors que j'écoute un extrait musical ou bien un podcast enregistré dans la bibliothèque. Redémarrage, réparation des autorisations n'y font rien. On dirait un problème d'adresse URL, enfin j'en sais rien. Depuis fin Avril que j'ai débuté avec mon Mac Mini, c'est la première fois qu'un problème survient. IT 6 fonctionnait parfaitement. La liaison internet est bonne, pas de soucis avec Safari.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?



J'ai également mon iTunes 7 qui quitte assez régulièrement, j'ai pu remarquer grâce au moniteur d'activité que juste avant de quitter iTunes pompait énormément de ressource (presque la totalité de la ram 512 mo) est-ce la raison. En tout cas je la trouve très mauvaise pour un logiciel incontournable, en plus cette version  7  est vraiment très laide.
Si  vous avez trouvé des solutions, je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le Gognol a raison.


----------



## mickeyclub (25 Septembre 2006)

nepto a dit:


> J'ai remarqué des (ou plutot entendu) des grésillements sur tout mes morceaux pratiquement !
> Je ne suis pas seul ?




Non, tu n'es pas seul ! Cf mon post dans la partie Applications des forums, désolé, malgré une première recherche rapide ton message m'avait échappé.
Tu as pu régler le problème ? D'autres parmi vous ?

Merci d'avance, c'est l'horreur d'avoir un son qui craque sur une bonne chaîne !!


----------



## PHIL05 (25 Septembre 2006)

Sergi BXL a dit:


> J'ai également mon iTunes 7 qui quitte assez régulièrement, j'ai pu remarquer grâce au moniteur d'activité que juste avant de quitter iTunes pompait énormément de ressource (presque la totalité de la ram 512 mo) est-ce la raison. En tout cas je la trouve très mauvaise pour un logiciel incontournable, en plus cette version  7  est vraiment très laide.
> Si  vous avez trouvé des solutions, je vous remercie d'avance


En décochant toutes les préférences de lecture, depuis quelques jours, la stabilité semble de retour. A suivre.


----------



## SirG (25 Septembre 2006)

On parle d'iTunes version 7 dans la rubrique multimédia de Télé Câble Satellite de la semaine prochaine. Et à lire les quelques lignes pondues par les journalistes du magazine hebdomadaire, ce soft jouit d'une bonne côte. 

Pas mal pour un programme Apple.:rateau:


----------



## ignace (26 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si le probleme est deja connu ( evoqué ici ?? la flemme de lire toutes ces pages ) mais chez moi itunes 7, en plus de me donner un son moins bon ( il me semble ) affiche parfois une partie des noms de colones en gras un peu bizare et illisible ( Bug ?? ):sleep:


----------



## rubren (26 Septembre 2006)

À priori il y a un bug sur les fichiers encodés en aac.

Dans mon cas (et c'est insupportable), si je lance un morceau encodé en aac de 4min par exemple, et bien ce dernier s'arrête à 3min40 et passe au morceau suivant. Si je réencode cette piste de 4min en aac ou en mp3 la durée passe à 3min40 et il me manque la fin du morceau.
J'ai désactivé la lecture en fondu, trashé les préfs, reconstruit les autorisations, nada rien n'y fait.

Pour la lecture des fichiers dans les autres formats cela ne le fait pas.

Je sens que moi aussi je vais revenir à la V6...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> À priori il y a un bug sur les fichiers encodés en aac.
> 
> Dans mon cas (et c'est insupportable), si je lance un morceau encodé en aac de 4min par exemple, et bien ce dernier s'arrête à 3min40 et passe au morceau suivant. Si je réencode cette piste de 4min en aac ou en mp3 la durée passe à 3min40 et il me manque la fin du morceau.
> J'ai désactivé la lecture en fondu, trashé les préfs, reconstruit les autorisations, nada rien n'y fait.
> ...


RAS chez moi, et toute ma biblio est en AAC.


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> À priori il y a un bug sur les fichiers encodés en aac.
> 
> Dans mon cas (et c'est insupportable), si je lance un morceau encodé en aac de 4min par exemple, et bien ce dernier s'arrête à 3min40 et passe au morceau suivant. Si je réencode cette piste de 4min en aac ou en mp3 la durée passe à 3min40 et il me manque la fin du morceau.
> J'ai désactivé la lecture en fondu, trashé les préfs, reconstruit les autorisations, nada rien n'y fait.
> ...


 
C'est bizarre.... j'ai moi-même une bibliothèque quasi exclusivement encodée en aac (non protégés, pour ce qui est de ma collection de CD, ou protégée par FairPlay pour les achats iTunes Store), et je n'ai pas encore rencontré de souci de ce genre.

Tout ce que j'ai écouté pour l'instant, est bien allé au bout.
(MacOS X 10.3.9, iMac G4)

Ce qui est curieux dans le cas cité, c'est qu'en réencodant le morceaux de 4 min, il coupe l'encodage à 3mn40!

Est-ce un titre en particulier? Ou tu as le même problème avec tous tes aac ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

Et en lisant les titres avec Quicktime, idem?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, c'est &#233;trange... le classement des albums par ann&#233;e et par artiste me donne exactement la m&#234;me chose. C'est une version b&#234;ta ou quoi???


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, c'est étrange... le classement des albums par année et par artiste me donne exactement la même chose. C'est une version bêta ou quoi???


 
ben chez moi ça marche... 

Je classe ma bibliothèque par artiste.
Ensuite dans la colonne à côté si je choisis Album par année, pour un même artiste (AC/DC par exemple), j'ai les albums qui sont listés par année de sortie (sens descendant ou ascendant selon le sens de la petite flèche dans l'entête de colonne)
Si je choisis Album par Artiste, les albums, pour un même artiste, sont classés par ordre alphabétique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> ben chez moi ça marche...
> 
> Je classe ma bibliothèque par artiste.
> Ensuite dans la colonne à côté si je choisis Album par année, pour un même artiste (AC/DC par exemple), j'ai les albums qui sont listés par année de sortie (sens descendant ou ascendant selon le sens de la petite flèche dans l'entête de colonne)
> Si je choisis Album par Artiste, les albums, pour un même artiste, sont classés par ordre alphabétique


Ok, j'ai compris. merci. 
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re le classement par ann&#233;e... et rien ne vaut les smart playlists.


----------



## rubren (26 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui est curieux dans le cas cit&#233;, c'est qu'en r&#233;encodant le morceaux de 4 min, il coupe l'encodage &#224; 3mn40!
> 
> Est-ce un titre en particulier? Ou tu as le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec tous tes aac ?



Non avec tous les aac et uniquement ce type d'encodage....C'est &#224; n'y rien comprendre...

Edit> Avec Quicktime &#231;a lit le morceau impec jusqu'au bout, en fait cela ne me le fait avec les anciens morceaux encod&#233;s en aac, je viens de r&#233;encoder en aac un cd, et l&#224; &#231;a marche nickel.

Je continue mes recherches et vous tiens au courant le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Septembre 2006)

Fais voir Pomme I sur une chanson, et va voir dans l'onglet option.
La cas "fin" est-elle coch&#233;e et qu'indique-t-elle ?


----------



## rubren (26 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Fais voir Pomme I sur une chanson, et va voir dans l'onglet option.
> La cas "fin" est-elle coch&#233;e et qu'indique-t-elle ?



Non la case fin n'est pas coch&#233;e et j'ai bien la dur&#233;e totale du morceau 4min. M&#234;me en la cochant, la lecture se termine &#224; 3min44 et il me toujours manque ces satan&#233;es derni&#232;res secondes.

&#199;a marchait nickel avec la V6 &#231;a doit bien venir d'Itunes qui d&#233;bloque.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Septembre 2006)

A tout hasard, les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'importations sont-elles bien r&#233;gl&#233;es en encodage &#224; 128kbps ?


----------



## rubren (26 Septembre 2006)

Non en aac 192kbps, pourquoi cela devrait-il jouer ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Non en aac 192kbps, pourquoi cela devrait-il jouer ?



Je ne sais pas, car iTunes devrait être capable de gérer ça, mais on tient peut-être une piste.

Si tu fais l'essai d'encoder en 128kbps, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## nemo74 (26 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s avoir lu toutes les pages de ce post, je signale juste l'absence de souci majeur sur mon Imac core duo, premi&#232;re version. Seul truc &#233;trange remarqu&#233;, parfois l'heure et le jour du dernier morceau ne se met pas &#224; jour (C'est un peu chiant pour mes listes intelligentes, mais c'est parfaitement supportable en pratique)

Sinon, avec mon Ipod photo, je n'ai eu aucun souci de synchronisation. Bref, je suis peut-&#234;tre chanceux, mes Itunes 7 me convient.


----------



## rubren (26 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, car iTunes devrait &#234;tre capable de g&#233;rer &#231;a, mais on tient peut-&#234;tre une piste.
> 
> Si tu fais l'essai d'encoder en 128kbps, &#231;a donne quoi ?



Si j'encode en 128 ou dans un autre format et bien j'obtiens une piste qui fait 3min44 au lieu de 4 et qui se lit bien jusqu'&#224; la fin mais tronqu&#233;e de 16 sec...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Septembre 2006)

Tu es vraiment s&#251;r que ce n'est pas ta source qui d&#233;conne ?

Avec d'autres CD, c'est pareil ?

C'est vraiment &#224; s'arracher les cheveux ton histoire...


----------



## rubren (27 Septembre 2006)

Non je suis sûr de ma source, j'ai essayé de réencoder un cd tout à l'heure et là ça l'a fait nickel. La seule différence c'est la version d'itunes (V6 et précédente) qui m'a servie pour l'encodage et depuis le passage à la V7 j'ai ce soucis sur ma bibliothèque.

Je vais quand même pas me retaper tout mes cd (et j'en ai un paquet) à réencoder à partir de le V7. Je vais chercher encore et encore voir si je trouve la solution (qui risque d'être la bascule en V6... ).

Merci pour ton aide, et si je trouve je viendrais poster la soluce  

Pour l'instant la nuit porte conseil je verrai cela demain...

Salut à toutes et à tous


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

Tu as essayé simplement en jetant (ou déplaçant) les fichiers préférences d'iTunes pour voir si ton problème s'arrangeait ?


----------



## mickeyclub (27 Septembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le probleme est deja connu ( evoqué ici ?? la flemme de lire toutes ces pages ) mais chez moi itunes 7, en plus de me donner un son moins bon ( il me semble ) affiche parfois une partie des noms de colones en gras un peu bizare et illisible ( Bug ?? ):sleep:



Ignace, je suis exactement dans ton cas... Son altéré, moins profond, aigüs qui craquent parfois, avec une sorte de léger écho dans les plus hautes fréquences. Le tout sur une bonne chaîne hifi. Les titres de colonnes se brouillent également parfois, rarement et de façon aléatoire il me semble, mais régulière.


----------



## rubren (27 Septembre 2006)

Comme je disais plus haut la nuit porte conseil et en me levant ce matin j'ai eu une idée de génie :love: .

Bon en fait je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi j'ai eu ce problème, mais j'ai copié mon dossier iTunes Music sur le bureau, puis effacé à partir d'itunes ma bibliothèque et récréée ma bibliothèque à partir du dossier copié sur le bureau, et là comme par magie tout refonctionne.

Ce qui m'agace le plus c'est de ne pas savoir le pourquoi du comment... 

Merci encore à ceux qui ont bien voulu se pencher sur mon problème.


----------



## alumni (27 Septembre 2006)

Suite à mes plantages incessants de itunes 7 depuis la mise à jour (voir message de récriminations plus haut dans ce fil  ), j'avais réparé les autorisations du disque, sans amélioration. J'avais alors en désespoir de cause jeté la bibliothèque itunes à la poubelle et remis la totalité des morceaux pour créer une biblio fraîche.
Fin des plantages toutes les 2 mn, c'est un progrès !

Mais pas fin des plantages, et notamment en mode "sortie de pause". Si je pause une lecture et que je la reprends j'ai deux chances sur trois (mais ce n'est pas systématique) que l'application quitte. J'ai agoni Apple de rapports  .

Alors maintenant j'ai jeté les prefs, on verra bien.


----------



## alumni (27 Septembre 2006)

Bouaahahaahaaa  j'ai à peine eu le temps de poster mon message qu'itunes a planté en pleine lecture.

J'en peux plus de cet itunes 7 !


----------



## alumni (27 Septembre 2006)

Bouahhaaahhhha encore !  5 chansons lues et plouf


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2006)

Pas de plugin dans le dossier plugins d'iTunes?


----------



## alumni (27 Septembre 2006)

Non, il est vide. Juste un petit script dans le dossier scripts, superemovedeadtracks.

Bon depuis le jetage des prefs, les plantages en "sortie de pause" ont cessé mais les plantages en lecture ont recommencé.

Cette fois je vais tout balancer, et réinstaller entièrement itunes. On verra bien !


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2006)

alumni a dit:


> Non, il est vide. Juste un petit script dans le dossier scripts, superemovedeadtracks.
> 
> Bon depuis le jetage des prefs, les plantages en "sortie de pause" ont cessé mais les plantages en lecture ont recommencé.
> 
> Cette fois je vais tout balancer, et réinstaller entièrement itunes. On verra bien !





Ouais, jette tout à la corbeille, et réinstalle avec la nouvelle version d'iTunes (7.0.1)


----------



## Sergi BXL (27 Septembre 2006)

alumni a dit:


> Non, il est vide. Juste un petit script dans le dossier scripts, superemovedeadtracks.
> 
> Bon depuis le jetage des prefs, les plantages en "sortie de pause" ont cessé mais les plantages en lecture ont recommencé.
> 
> Cette fois je vais tout balancer, et réinstaller entièrement itunes. On verra bien !




Je suis curieux de voir ce que ca donne.
Moi, quand j'ai installé iTunes 7, ca marchait très bien (sauf qu'il ne me lisait pas quelques secondes de la fin de mes morceaux téléchargés, ben oui, moi aussi), ca a commencé à planter juste après avoir lancé les réparations d'autorisation... Une piste peut-être...


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

La mise &#224; jour iTunes 7.0.1 est dispo 



> iTunes 7.0.1 corrige des probl&#232;mes de stabilit&#233; et de performance d&#8217;iTunes 7.


&#224; voir


----------



## rubren (27 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> La mise à jour iTunes 7.0.1 est dispo
> 
> 
> à voir



Qui tentes.....????? :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Qui tentes.....????? :love:


Ça télécharge  

Le hic, c'est que je n'avais aucun problème avec la 7.0, donc... Difficile de dire si ça va changer quelque chose :rateau:


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2006)

Je tente. Ca peut pas être pire qu'avant. Au moins une centaine de morceaux avaient disparu.


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

Pas de probl&#232;me &#224; noter (courte utilisation), tout comme aucun changement dans l'interface. On aurait pu esp&#233;rer une r&#233;apparition du bouton &#233;qualiseur ou une remont&#233;e de ceux de l'explorateur et de la gravure. Rien, dommage.

Pour la fluidit&#233;, ce sera &#224; l'usage. Surtout quand je n'utiliserai plus Painter qui bouffe comme &#224; son habitude toute ma RAM (le goinfre ).


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve iTunes, plus rapide depuis la mise &#224; jour, surtout coverflow et encodage plus rapide &#233;galement


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

Je me sens un peu comme le gars, qui saute du sommet de la Tour Eiffel et qui se trouve au niveau de la deuxième plateforme.

Jusqu'ici tout va bien.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je trouve iTunes, plus rapide depuis la mise à jour, surtout coverflow et encodage plus rapide également



Oui, moi pareil !! 

Et à l'ouverture,  il mets beaucoup moins de temps !!   
Tant mieux. Mais comme Paski.pne, je trouve dommage qu'il ne soit pas réapparu les boutons équaliseur et gravure de la version 6; Mais cette dernière remarque me semble tout de même un peu utopiste... Apple ne va pas faire la girouette... Bouton gravure style aqua... ou pas... je me tâte...    

Bon je m'arrête là...


----------



## alumni (28 Septembre 2006)

Aaah, ça va beaucoup mieux !

J'ai encore eu deux ou trois plantouillages... en une journée, et pas un plantage toutes les 10mn (moyenne). Plus de problème récurrent en sortie de pause.
Je ne sais pas si c'est d'avoir tout jeté ou d'avoir installé la 7.0.1 cette fois...

Mais que de manipulations ! Tout réintégrer à chaque fois dans la library... Pourvu que ça tienne !


----------



## alumni (28 Septembre 2006)

Hem j'ai peut-être (encore) parlé un peu vite  
4 plantages en 10 mn pendant que je transférais des fichiers depuis mon tel ericsson via bluetooth. peut-être qu'itunes 7 n'aime pas trop bluetooth ?
Et allez, 4 rapports pour Apple.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Septembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Je me sens un peu comme le gars, qui saute du sommet de la Tour Eiffel et qui se trouve au niveau de la deuxi&#232;me plateforme.
> 
> Jusqu'ici tout va bien.


as tu vu le film "La Haine" ?

c'ets hors sujet mais ce film est un chef d'oeuvre et ce que tu dis m'y fais pens&#233;.



"jusqu'ici tout va bien. jusqu'ici tout va bien. jusqu'ici tout va bien. jusqu'ici tout va bien...

mais ce qui compte ce n'est pas la chute, c'est l'atterrissage."


----------



## darkbeno (29 Septembre 2006)

Hormis le fichier localisable.strings qu'il faut encore modifier (ça devient récurent, je suis habitué maintenant), j'ai remarqué que depuis la mise à jour, lorsque je fais tourner le mix de soirée, affichage en coverflow, les morceaux ne se lisent que un par un, et la lecture s'arrête après chaque morceaux.... Etrange n'est-il pas ? Car si je passe en affichage normal je n'ai plus ce soucis.... 
Ca vous le fait ça ?:mouais:


----------



## pruno07 (30 Septembre 2006)

Pour moi, la mise à jour 7.0.1 n'a rien changé à mon problème.
iTunes 7 plante trés régulièrement, soit dès le lancement de la première musique, soit en plein milieu, soit entre deux chansons... Enfin n'importe quand. Il plante même quand je n'y touche plus et qu'il est en mode réduit.
Je l'ai desinstallé, viré différents fichiers, réinstallé... Rien à faire.
Ce qui me dépace c'est pourquoi iTunes 7 plante que chez certaines personnes?
Est-ce qu'Apple considère le problème réglé avec 7.0.1 ou vont-ils se bouger pour améliorer la version tout en sachant que seule une minorité se plaint?
Merci de vos réponses si certains sont mieux informés que moi.


----------



## Basvil (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
Après la Maj 7.01 ça quitte toujours aussi sur un G5 Quad...


----------



## SirG (30 Septembre 2006)

Je me demande si ce ne serait pas une histoire de conflits. J'ai le même souci, mais avec d'autres softs (officiels ou non) qui s'arrêtent ou ne démarre pas. Cela nécessite un redémarrage.

Je quitte Windows pour être tranquille et sous Mac je retrouve autre chose.


----------



## ignace (1 Octobre 2006)

Bon je reviens a vpous pour vopus dire que mon soucis ( comme Mickeyclub ) de nom de colonne qui se brouille est toujours present malgré la recente mise a jour.. ( itunes 7,0,1 et 10,4,8 )


----------



## ambrine (1 Octobre 2006)

Le compteur de saut fonctionne avec l'iPod et non directement dans iTunes, c'est lors d'un changement de chanson que le compteur s'incr&#233;mente.
Lorsque vous mettez &#224; jour votre iPod avec l'ordinateur, c'est valeurs sont renvoy&#233;es vers iTunes.


----------



## l'tchiot (2 Octobre 2006)

pruno07 a dit:


> Pour moi, la mise à jour 7.0.1 n'a rien changé à mon problème.
> iTunes 7 plante trés régulièrement, soit dès le lancement de la première musique, soit en plein milieu, soit entre deux chansons... Enfin n'importe quand. Il plante même quand je n'y touche plus et qu'il est en mode réduit.
> Je l'ai desinstallé, viré différents fichiers, réinstallé... Rien à faire.
> Ce qui me dépace c'est pourquoi iTunes 7 plante que chez certaines personnes?
> ...



J'ai exactement les memes problemes. Depuis que j'ajoute mes cds audio dans Itunes 7.0.1, au debut il plantait a la fin de chaque téléchargement et maintenant il plante pratiquement tout le temps, j'y comprend rien? surtout que je n'ai jamais eu de problemes avant sur aucun autres logiciels, faut-il attendre une nouvelle version ???


----------



## Fredo73 (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Voilà le type de message récurent que j'ai depuis que j'ai chargé iTunes 7. J'ai un souci de plantage régulier dès que je veus passer à un  autre morceau. C est à dire que lorsque je lis un morceau, je double clic sur un autre, et là, ça quitte à chaque fois inopinément. Comme j'ai pu le lire plus haut, j'ai décoché les préférences de lecture, et là c'est vrai que c'est mieux : ça quitte une fois sur trois...

Et pour finir, quand je relance l'appli, une fois sur trois ou quatre, iTunes me redemande si j'accèpte les tèrmes de contrat de licence etc...
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une explication voir même une solution ?

Merci de votre aide

PS : pour info j'ai un G5 quad qui tourne (très bien d'ailleurs) sous 10.4.8, et mon iTunes est le 7.01


----------



## Fredo73 (4 Octobre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme proposé par supermoquette plus haut, vire tes préférences iTunes (ne pas oublier des les refaire après) :
> TaMaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences :
> ...




J'ai suivi ce conseil, et ça marche. Pour l'instant...
Que dois-je faire des fichiers que j'ai enlevé ?
- les remettre ?
- les jetter ?


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Octobre 2006)

Fredo73 a dit:


> J'ai suivi ce conseil, et &#231;a marche. Pour l'instant...
> Que dois-je faire des fichiers que j'ai enlev&#233; ?
> - les remettre ?
> - les jetter ?


Les jeter, car c'&#233;tait sans doute, au vu de ce que tu racontes, l'un d'eux qui causait probl&#232;me. De plus, ces fichiers sont recr&#233;&#233;s (au propre) de fa&#231;on automatique au lancement de l'application. Il te reste juste &#224; v&#233;rifier et(ou) refaire les r&#233;glages d'iTunes dans ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences.


----------



## Fredo73 (4 Octobre 2006)

Merci et bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## l'tchiot (4 Octobre 2006)

merci paski.pne et fredo73, c'est cool, ca marche super le coup des prefs


----------



## l'tchiot (4 Octobre 2006)

non en fait, au bout de 15 min les memes problemes sont revenus, j'ai envoyé plusieurs rapport vers apple, voila, "y a pu qu'a" attendre une nouvelle version, je croishttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## lionlD (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous!
J'aimerai juste une petite info sur iTunes.
Voila je fais la demarche pour ouvrir un compte itunes pour obtenir les pochette d'album (ce qui est cense etre gratuit) et la derniere etape me demande mes coordonnees bancaires. Y a t'il une solution autre pour avoir acces a ce service sans laisser ces infos???
Merci &#224; vous

Nous mettons des annonces en t&#234;te de forum, qui sont annot&#233;es "A LIRE AVANT DE POSTER". &#199;a serait bien de les lire !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

lionlD a dit:


> bancaires. Y a t'il une solution autre pour avoir acces a ce service sans laisser ces infos???



Non


----------



## laurent1 (5 Octobre 2006)

en plus si l'idée est bonne, les pochettes trouvées sont rare... (=- a moitié de la biblio) mais ca va certainement s'arragé dans les semaines qui viennent.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2006)

Tiens... je viens de tester un probl&#232;me que certains avaient signal&#233;.

j'ai un titre qui est cens&#233; durer 4 minutes et qui immanquablement saute au morceaux suivant lorsqu'il atteint 2 minutes. (U turn (Lili) musique du film "Je vais bien ne t'en fais pas")

Lu sous Quicktime ce titre (achet&#233; sur l'iTS, et qu'Apple vient de me rembourser), est impecable. Mais sous iTunes 7.01, impossible de lire au-del&#224; de 2 mn, si je le lis depuis le d&#233;but.

Par contre, si je clique dans la timeline pour avancer la lecture (par exemple je clique pour que le curseur se place &#224; 1mn58), l&#224; il passe les 2 minutes et va au bout

J'ai essay&#233; dans les infos (onglet option) de sp&#233;cifier un d&#233;but de lecture &#224; 0mn02s, et une fin &#224; 3mn59.... mais rien &#224; faire. 

POur l'instant c'est le seul titre identifi&#233; qui ait ce souci (mais je ne vais pas r&#233;&#233;couter mes 2863 titres (7 jours de lecture....) pour v&#233;rifier!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2006)

Feignasse!


----------



## lionlD (5 Octobre 2006)

merci pour ces reponses.
La question est donc: est ce gratuit quand meme d'ouvrir un compte et d'obtenir les pochettes.
PS: desole pour le mauvais choix de forum.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2006)

lionlD a dit:


> merci pour ces reponses.
> La question est donc: est ce gratuit quand meme d'ouvrir un compte et d'obtenir les pochettes.



Oui




.......


----------



## SirG (6 Octobre 2006)

Le problème, c'est que iTunes ne propose pas beaucoup de pochettes sortant les sentiers commerciaux. Ainsi, ne trouve-je (c'est dur à prononcer, çà ) pas celles d'albums peut courants ou de morceaux de DJ sortis uniquement en pressage limité pour les boîtes de nuit. 

L'idéal étant un mix entre ITS, Discogs et Google images. Après, reste le problème de Synergy qui ne trouve pas la pochette sur le net (Amazon) et dès que vous lui mettez la bonne illustration, vous met une image totalement erronée. Vivement une mise à jour de ce soft.


----------



## alumni (6 Octobre 2006)

Bouaahaahaaa depuis environ une semaine mes plantages en s&#233;rie ont repris (conf&#232;re mes pr&#233;c&#233;dentes pleurnicheries sur ce fil), et ce malgr&#233; le jetage int&#233;gral de itunes 7.0, l'installation de 7.0.1 et le recopiage patient de toutes mes musiques.

Je craque. C'est les m&#234;mes plantages qui rendent folle, de itunes uniquement, et al&#233;atoires et impr&#233;visibles. Des fois &#231;a marche une heure (mais maintenant, jamais davantage), des fois &#231;a plante au bout de trois secondes du premier morceau, d&#232;s fois &#231;a plante en pause ou sortie de pause, ou simplement parce que j'ai cliqu&#233; sur quoi que ce soit dans itunes. Raaaaaaaah !  

Sais plus quoi faire. Apple en est toujours &#224; la 7.0.1

Retourner &#224; la 4.5.2 ?


----------



## Basvil (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour
ça ne plante plus, ce que j'ai fait n'est pas très orthodoxe: j'ai viré seulement le package de iTunes 7 du dossier receipts et j'ai réinstallé 7.01 sans le virer de Applications, le nouveau prend 5 Mo de plus....mais pour le moment ça marche, il devait manquer quelques fichiers??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonjour
> ça ne plante plus, ce que j'ai fait n'est pas très orthodoxe: j'ai viré seulement le package de iTunes 7 du dossier receipts et j'ai réinstallé 7.01 sans le virer de Applications, le nouveau prend 5 Mo de plus....mais pour le moment ça marche, il devait manquer quelques fichiers??


Ouh l&#224;, c'est jamais tr&#232;s bon de virer un fichier du dossier receipts... Y'a pas un geek dans le coin pour nous donner plus d'infos?


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouh l&#224;, c'est jamais tr&#232;s bon de virer un fichier du dossier receipts... Y'a pas un geek dans le coin pour nous donner plus d'infos?


Je ne suis pas geek (ouf ! :rateau, mais pour pouvoir r&#233;installer iTunes (et bien d'autres iApps), il faut absolument &#233;carter (jeter) les receipts correspondant &#224; l'appli, sinon l'installeur consid&#232;re que celle-ci est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;e.

Par contre, hors cette n&#233;cessit&#233; (la r&#233;-installation les recr&#233;e, donc c'est pourquoi dans cette situation ce n'est pas grave), il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de ne pas les jeter pour deux raisons :
- Le logiciel de recherche des mises &#224; jour du syst&#232;me s'appuie sur ces receipts pour savoir quelles applis sont install&#233;es et quelle est leur version.
- La r&#233;paration des autorisation s'appuie aussi (si je ne me trompe pas) sur ces receipts pour conna&#238;tre les droits n&#233;cessaires &#224; l'application pour son bon fonctionnement.

En esp&#233;rant ne pas avoir dit de b&#234;tises


----------



## dvd (8 Octobre 2006)

Volume Logic ne fonctionne pas avec iTunes 7...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2006)

aidez moi !!!!   merci  ....
prb depuis ce midi, itunes intel 7.01 sur macbook noir 2go de Ram...disque dur dispo 20 go...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2006)

bon j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations, rien &#224; faire, j'ai donc jetter l'appli , t&#233;l&#233;charger itunes depuis le site d'apple et il veut pas me l'installer..cool !!! ca me gonfle....


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2006)

je viens de voir qu'il fallait vir&#233; les reicept, ce que je viens de faire !!!  donc l&#224; effectivement je peux installer itunes 7.01, l&#224; ca install...il est en train de tout me remettre dans ma biblio, je sais vraiment pas ce qui s'est pass&#233;... bizarre...enfin wait and see...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations, rien &#224; faire, j'ai donc jetter l'appli , t&#233;l&#233;charger itunes depuis le site d'apple et il veut pas me l'installer..cool !!! ca me gonfle....



Ben faut que tu supprimes le fichier "iTunes.pkg" dans "Library" --> "Receipts"   




Edit : Ah ben , grill&#233;...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2006)

merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2006)

Mes impressions sur cette version. Pas de plantage de mon côté. Une redite, oui, Tunes rame vraiment énormément (Mac Mini PPC 1,5 Go/1Go, datant de février)  25-28 sec. pour charger ou fermer la discothèque (Oui, bon quand même ~15'000 morceaux/90 Go mais les précédentes versions s'en acquittaient plus rapidement).

Les multidiscothèque ne me sont pas vraiment utiles pour alléger le lancement, en tout cas pour l'instant. Faudra que je me replonge dedans, en désespoir de cause, si ce problème de rapidité n'est pas réglé par la suite. Je n'aimerai pas avoir à relancer l'appli si je veux changer de musique. Ce qui est étonnant quand même, c'est que ce n'est pas indiqué dans l'Aide, dans les nouveautés ou ailleurs.

J'ai désactivé _CoverFlow_, malgré l'intérêt certains de voir les pochettes dans la fenêtre. Apparemment, ça aide, je verrai à la longue si cela change beaucoup la vitesse.
Un chose que j'ai pu modifier aisément: la capitalisation des textes (très moche) m'exaspérait et l'intitulé, fort bateau, de la traduction de certains termes (je ne trouve pas qu'un CD soit un "Appareil"). Pour les intéressé-es, j'ai trouvé ça par ici _(désolé si cela a déjà été donné ici-même, je n'ai pas lu les premiers messages)_. 






Un excellent point à Apple pour les changements dans le panneau de gestion des préférences des ipods  Pratique et rapide 

Une nouveauté pratique pour les petites discothèques  mais à étendre au niveau des supports: la sauvegarde des fichiers. Ils auraient pu intégrer les disques durs au lieu des seuls CD et DVD 

Plus de bouton de l'équaliseur, ils auraient pu le garder je trouve  

Et à l'avenir, j'aimerai une gestion des fenêtres par onglet, avec le _mix de soirée_ (_je vais d'ailleurs aussi changer son titre un de ces quatre je sens _), une fenêtre de recherche dans la discothèque et des ajouts des listes aussi


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2006)

Bien sympa cette modification de la capitalisation !  

Plus joli comme &#231;a !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2006)

La fonction recherche s'est simplifiée. Sur iTunes 6, il était possible de spécifier si le terme recherché portait sur tous les tags ou seulement sur l'un d'eux (nom d'artiste, de chanson, d'album). Cette fonction semble avoir été zappée de iTunes 7. C'est pas dramatique, mais c'est un peu d'ergonomie en moins pour moi et je n'en vois pas la raison profonde... Si c'est pour un souci de simplification, c'est à mourir de rire devant la complexification de l'interface par ailleurs...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon, Itunes7 est une daube. Vraiment. Je vous explique. 

L'int&#233;gralit&#233; de ma biblioth&#232;que est en AAC. Mon autoradio lit les MP3. 
Alors, de temps en temps, je fais une playlist et je grave un cd de MP3. Itunes 6 encode et grave &#224; la vol&#233;e. Cool, facile, tranquille. 


Regardez ce que me donne itunes7 : 






Je suis pas content du tout.


----------



## ambrine (10 Octobre 2006)

Ceux sont tes ".m4p", enfin je crois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

> Ceux sont tes ".m4p", enfin je crois.


Oui, des fichiers AAC. Et non pas des AAC sous DRM, je pr&#233;cise.


----------



## laurent1 (10 Octobre 2006)

cette fonction marchait sous 6?je l'ai chercher mais c'etait peut etre sur 6


----------



## ambrine (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, Itunes7 est une daube. Vraiment. Je vous explique.
> 
> L'intégralité de ma bibliothèque est en AAC. Mon autoradio lit les MP3.
> Alors, de temps en temps, je fais une playlist et je grave un cd de MP3. Itunes 6 encode et grave à la volée. Cool, facile, tranquille.
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oui, des fichiers AAC. Et non pas des AAC sous DRM, je précise.



 moi je parle bien des protégés (avec DRM), les ".m4a" sont nos encodages, alors si ceux-là ne peuvent être réencodés à la volée, il y a effectivement un gros blème 

je vais tester pour voir


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Itunes 6 encode et grave à la volée. Cool, facile, tranquille.



T'es sur de ça? J'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction (pas de lecteur CD Mp3) mais il me semble avoir vu plein de messages de gens qui n'arrivaient pas a graver de CD Mp3 justement parce que leur bibliothèque était en AAC et qu'iTunes ne faisait pas la conversion à la volée (contrairement a la gravure de CD Audio). Il devaient impérativement faire la conversion eux meme avant de tenter la gravure en Mp3..
Bon c'etait peut etre avec la version 5...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Oui, s&#251;r et certain.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2006)

La version 7 continue de graver tout ce qu'on veut &#224; la vol&#233;e (mp3, aac prot&#233;g&#233;s ou non, apple lossless,...), enfin chez moi. 
Il faut dire que ma mise &#224; jour d'iTunes a co&#239;ncid&#233; avec un gros plantage (n'ayant rien a voir) qui m'a oblig&#233; &#224; r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me. Du coup j'ai un iTune 7, un QuickTime et de fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale un syst&#232;me tr&#232;s propres (sans tous les plugs ins que j'avais d&#251; installer comme tout le monde au fil du temps).
De fait, en dehors de la lenteur et du remodelage de l'interface que je trouve comme certains, disons, malheureux, je n'ai strictement aucun probl&#232;me avec iTune 7.
Je pense que c'est une piste pour tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes de lecture, gravure et plantage r&#233;currents : peut-&#234;tre qu'un nettoyage des plug-ins d'itunes voire de QT r&#233;soudrait un certain nombre de probl&#232;me. D'ailleurs, dans ce fil, quelqu'un a r&#233;solu un probl&#232;me de lecture rien qu'en virant un plug in ogg vobis.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:


> La version 7 continue de graver tout ce qu'on veut à la volée (mp3, aac protégés ou non, apple lossless,...), enfin chez moi.


 
Euh, là on parle de graver des CD mp3 pas des CD audio...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:


> La version 7 continue de graver tout ce qu'on veut &#224; la vol&#233;e (mp3, aac prot&#233;g&#233;s ou non, apple lossless,...), enfin chez moi.
> Il faut dire que ma mise &#224; jour d'iTunes a co&#239;ncid&#233; avec un gros plantage (n'ayant rien a voir) qui m'a oblig&#233; &#224; r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me. Du coup j'ai un iTune 7, un QuickTime et de fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale un syst&#232;me tr&#232;s propres (sans tous les plugs ins que j'avais d&#251; installer comme tout le monde au fil du temps).
> De fait, en dehors de la lenteur et du remodelage de l'interface que je trouve comme certains, disons, malheureux, je n'ai strictement aucun probl&#232;me avec iTune 7.
> Je pense que c'est une piste pour tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes de lecture, gravure et plantage r&#233;currents : peut-&#234;tre qu'un nettoyage des plug-ins d'itunes voire de QT r&#233;soudrait un certain nombre de probl&#232;me. D'ailleurs, dans ce fil, quelqu'un a r&#233;solu un probl&#232;me de lecture rien qu'en virant un plug in ogg vobis.


Quand tu dis &#224; la vol&#233;e, tu parles bien d'une playlist AAC grav&#233; en Mp3? 

Mon syst&#232;me est propre, je n'ai pas de plug-in et la plist iTunes est toute neuve... 
&#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2006)

Oui, je m'ai planté. je viens de me rendre compte que je grave en fait des CD de données, et que ça ne converti rien du tout à la volée.


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Octobre 2006)

Tapez "CD mp3" dans l'aide d'iTunes et vous aurez en bas de page :


> Si votre liste de lecture contient des morceaux dans des formats autre que le format MP3, par exemple, des morceaux achet&#233;s sur l'iTunes Store, ils ne sont alors pas grav&#233;s sur le CD.


Je pense que &#231;a r&#232;gle la question. iTunes 7 ne le permet pas .


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tapez "CD mp3" dans l'aide d'iTunes et vous aurez en bas de page :
> 
> Je pense que ça règle la question. iTunes 7 ne le permet pas .


L'autre question est: iTunes 6 le permetait il? Je reste dubitatif (rien a voir avec un quelconque probleme d'éjaculation précoce  ).
Je dois avoir la version 6 sur le dernier clone de mon DD, faudra que je vérifie...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Ben, je veux bien. Parce que maintenant, le doute m'habite (pareil, rien &#224; voir )

Parce que, avec le recul, mes CD MP3 pour la route, c'est principalement des Podcasts donc du MP3. 
Apr&#232;s, je me souviens avoir fait des compils pour des potes... qui ont tous iTunes. 

Mais non, je suis &#224; peu pr&#232;s sur de mon coup. Je n'ai jamais grav&#233; de CD de donn&#233;es, que des MP3 ou des Cd Audio.


----------



## ambrine (10 Octobre 2006)

Même msg que Ed_the_Head, il veut pas!!! :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je dois avoir la version 6 sur le dernier clone de mon DD, faudra que je vérifie...


J'aimerais bien savoir, car je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction et donc, je n'ai jamais fait attention à si cette version en était capable ou non.


jpmiss a dit:


> (rien a voir avec un quelconque probleme d'éjaculation précoce  ).


Tu as ouvert un fil pour ce problème-là ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je teste &#231;a tout de suite sur le clone. Je reviens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Me revoil&#224;. 

Allez-y, marrez-vous. &#231;a ne fonctionne pas non plus sous iTunes6.
Je n'ai du graver que du Mp3 ou des CD de donn&#233;es. Pour ma d&#233;fense, je dois graver un disque une fois tous les 3 mois. 
Ok, ok, je n'ai pas d'excuse.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Me revoilà.
> 
> Allez-y, marrez-vous. ça ne fonctionne pas non plus sous iTunes6.
> Je n'ai du graver que du Mp3 ou des CD de données. Pour ma défense, je dois graver un disque une fois tous les 3 mois.
> Ok, ok, je n'ai pas d'excuse.


 
Gniark gniark gniark    
Comme quoi c'etait pas la peine de râler.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gniark gniark gniark
> Comme quoi c'etait pas la peine de râler.


C'est toujours la peine de r&#226;ler. D'ailleurs, pourquoi iTunes n'encode pas les AAC &#224; la vol&#233;e? C'est un scandale!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est toujours la peine de râler. D'ailleurs, pourquoi iTunes n'encode pas les AAC à la volée? C'est un scandale!


 
Certe, mais c'est pas nouveau donc ça sort du sujet de ce fil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Certe, mais c'est pas nouveau donc ça sort du sujet de ce fil


C'est moi qui sort! :rose: 
P*tain, la honte quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est moi qui sort! :rose:
> P*tain, la honte quand même.



T'es pas le seul:



ambrine a dit:


> Même msg que Ed_the_Head, il veut pas!!! :rateau:



Et dire que si j'avais rien dit  on en serait peut etre au 15 eme message du même genre :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

J'ai pas lu tout le fil mais si tous les pb son du même tonneau on va pouvoir fermer!  :rateau:


----------



## ambrine (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es pas le seul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aurais juré que c'était possible,... comme quoi quand on aime, on devient myope!


----------



## HmJ (11 Octobre 2006)

On ne le dira jamais assez, mais reparer les autorisations ca aide pas mal. Moi ca m'a evite pas mal de plantages, et maintenant ma v7 tourne tres bien. Ou peut-etre est-ce grace a Onix ?

Nota : on rigole des windoziens et leur defragmentation, mais je trouve bien malheureux que sous OS X on soit egalement dependant de ces petits outils.


----------



## Benzen (12 Octobre 2006)

5 plantages par chansons.
Un moyen de revenir à 6 0 5  qui était super stable ?

j'ai cherché aucu sitre ne propose le telechargement de la version précédente.
Qqu'un aurait une solution ?

en plus, plus aucun son sur daily motion ou mon blog, niet, nada, plus rien  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonto (12 Octobre 2006)

Salut a vous tous...

J'ai un peu le flemme de lire les 12 pages sur les bug d'itunes...

Alors j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul a qui iTunes refuse de suprimer les podcast lu entierement automatiquement, alors que l'option est selection&#233;e... Dans iTunes 6 ca fonctionait nikel...

Bon, certe c'est pas la mort, mais c chiant de supprimer "&#224; la main" tout les podcasts , je commence a en avoir pas mal...

Voila voila... Si y'a des id&#233;es dans le coin...

je vous en remercie!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Perso, j'ai la r&#233;ponse. Mais j'ai un peu la flemme de te r&#233;pondre.
Peut-&#234;tre que ce soir, &#231;a ira mieux.


----------



## Wonto (12 Octobre 2006)

Cest gentil ca...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> On ne le dira jamais assez, mais reparer les autorisations ca aide pas mal. Moi ca m'a evite pas mal de plantages, et maintenant ma v7 tourne tres bien. Ou peut-etre est-ce grace a Onix ?
> 
> Nota : on rigole des windoziens et leur defragmentation, mais je trouve bien malheureux que sous OS X on soit egalement dependant de ces petits outils.



*On ne l'est absolument pas !!!!!!!* Faut arr&#234;ter de croire que la maintenance de son syst&#232;me est obligatoire avec ce genre d'outils, OS X est suffisamment bien fait pour que l'on s'en passe tr&#232;s bien !!

'+


----------



## laurent1 (12 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> *On ne l'est absolument pas !!!!!!!* Faut arrêter de croire que la maintenance de son système est obligatoire avec ce genre d'outils, OS X est suffisamment bien fait pour que l'on s'en passe très bien !!
> 
> '+



+1! moi ca fait un an que onyx ne me sert plus. et mes deux machines tournent comme des horloges. hey! le gognol! ca faisait une paye!


----------



## fredintosh (12 Octobre 2006)

Oui, j'ai aussi l'impression parfois que les op&#233;rations de maintenance sur OS X, c'est un peu comme de l&#226;cher un pet au rayon fromages du Monoprix : &#231;a ne fait pas de mal, &#231;a n'am&#233;liore rien non plus, mais &#231;a soulage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Wonto a dit:


> Salut a vous tous...
> 
> J'ai un peu le flemme de lire les 12 pages sur les bug d'itunes...
> 
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Perso, j'ai la réponse. Mais j'ai un peu la flemme de te répondre.
> Peut-être que ce soir, ça ira mieux.



Ben non, chui fatigué. 



Wonto a dit:


> Cest gentil ca...






Le Gognol a dit:


> *On ne l'est absolument pas !!!!!!!* Faut arrêter de croire que la maintenance de son système est obligatoire avec ce genre d'outils, OS X est suffisamment bien fait pour que l'on s'en passe très bien !!
> 
> '+




Merci Le Gognol. J'ai eu la flemme de répondre à Hmj, mais je n'en pense pas moins.


----------



## Wonto (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben non, chui fatigué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon sinon, pas une autre ame charitable pour me renseigner sur le sort que vont subir mes podcasts?


----------



## winelovers (12 Octobre 2006)

Avant avec itunes je pouvais obtenir les illustrations d'album de mes CD importés. Maintenant, avec iTunes7 il faut ouvrir une session sur l' ITMS avec l'obigation de donner le n° de sa CB ! Les illustrations sont-elles désormais facturées ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

On ne pouvait pas avoir les pochettes de albums avec itunes 6


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2006)

Encore un qui pense que c'etait mieux avant alors que non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> On ne pouvait pas avoir les pochettes de albums avec itunes 6


Comment &#231;a on pouvait pas? Je me souviens l'avoir fait! 
Attendez voir, je vais booter sur mon clone pour &#234;tre s&#251;r.


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Encore un qui pense que c'etait mieux avant alors que non



Ils écoutent peut être Francis Cabrel avec. 

'+


----------



## HmJ (13 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> *On ne l'est absolument pas !!!!!!!* Faut arrêter de croire que la maintenance de son système est obligatoire avec ce genre d'outils, OS X est suffisamment bien fait pour que l'on s'en passe très bien !!
> 
> '+


 
Ah ah, quand on chatouille le Macuser, il sort les griffes...   Cher Gognol, bien sur que ce n'est pas une necessite, je peux continuer a me servir d'iTunes meme s'il plante de temps en temps. Apres tout, une fois par semaine c'est pas bien grave. Et si de temps en temps ma corbeille refuse de se vider, pas de probleme, je relancer le Finder. Ca m'arrive egalement une fois par semaine. Et parfois, une fois tous les 2-3 mois, mon CD ou DVD reste bloque et il faut deployer une astuce ou bien rebooter le machine.

Bien sur que ca marche, et j'aime toujours mon Mac. Je note que :
 - ce genre de soucis m'arrive moins souvent quand je fais des petites taches de maintenance
 - mais ca ne m'empeche pas de bosser.

Ce sont des nuisances benignes, mais je trouve normal que l'on ne tape pas tout le temps sur les memes si ce n'est pas plus justifie.


----------



## Wonto (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors... 

Qui c'est qui a une solution pour mon itunes qui ne suprime pas automatiquement mes podcast ecout&#233;s?? hein??? j'fais comment moi maintenant....

Merciiiii


----------



## alumni (22 Octobre 2006)

Comment revenir à itunes 6 ? Je craque. Plantages incessants, plusieurs réinstallations d'itunes 7, réparations des autorisations, effaçage des préférences, tout cela en vain.
Assez !
Mais sur apple il n'y a que la màj 6.0.5 pas itunes 6 l'original...
Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux le trouver ?


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2006)

Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse revenir à iTunes 6 en fait, étant donné qu'il y a une mise à jour de la Bibliothèque et qu'une bibliothèque sous 7 n'est pas partageable en réseau pour un Mac avec iTunes 6 (ça a été mon cas: j'ai du mettre à jour iTunes 6 sur mon Titanium sous Panther pour pouvoir accéder à ma musique partagée sur le Mini...) .
Des confirmations ou infirmations ?


----------



## SirG (22 Octobre 2006)

Peut-être sur ton DVD d'installation.


----------



## bibi41 (22 Octobre 2006)

Ca a sûrement déjà été évoqué dans ce forum, mais je viens de découvrir qu'enfin avec iTunes 7, quand on écoute un podcast chapitré, on peut mettre la vignette correspondant à chaque chapitre dans une fenêtre séparée, et contrairement aux versions précédentes du logiciel, l'image change à chaque changement de chapitre (alors qu'elle restait fixe avant). Excellent!!!


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse revenir à iTunes 6 en fait, étant donné qu'il y a une mise à jour de la Bibliothèque et qu'une bibliothèque sous 7 n'est pas partageable en réseau pour un Mac avec iTunes 6 (ça a été mon cas: j'ai du mettre à jour iTunes 6 sur mon Titanium sous Panther pour pouvoir accéder à ma musique partagée sur le Mini...) .
> Des confirmations ou infirmations ?


 
L'ancienne bibliothèque est conservée... il suffit de la remettre en place en virant celle mise à jour pour iTunes 7


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2006)

alumni a dit:


> Comment revenir à itunes 6 ? Je craque. Plantages incessants, plusieurs réinstallations d'itunes 7, réparations des autorisations, effaçage des préférences, tout cela en vain.
> Assez !
> Mais sur apple il n'y a que la màj 6.0.5 pas itunes 6 l'original...
> Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux le trouver ?


 
IL me semble qu'iTunes est toujours diffusé en version complète... donc cette version 6.05 doit pouvoir être installée même si elle se nomme mise à jour


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2006)

Pour les plantages a r&#233;p&#233;tition, ils ont &#233;t&#233; corrig&#233;s chez moi en d&#233;sactivant le correcteur de son dans les prefs.


----------



## tierey (23 Octobre 2006)

alumni a dit:


> Et bien chez moi itunes 7 commence en fanfare : plus de 20 plantages depuis l'installation ce midi !  Parfois il plante avant même d'avoir fini de lire une seule chanson ! grrr
> 
> J'ai redémarré une fois de plus, ça ne change pas grand chose. Pfff si ça continue je reviens à itunes 6



Voila ma question je voudrais revenir a la version anterieure, parce qu'en ce qui me conscerne non seulement le traitement des pochettes est môche mais en plus itunes 7 ne lis plus mes vidéos.
Des vieux machins mais auquel je tiens.
Alors comment fait-on?
Merci


----------



## alumni (23 Octobre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> IL me semble qu'iTunes est toujours diffusé en version complète... donc cette version 6.05 doit pouvoir être installée même si elle se nomme mise à jour



Bah non on dirait que c'est une màj... en tout cas l'installateur cherche des trucs itunes qui ne sont pas là... Impossible de cliquer sur installer.
Et je ne trouve pas itunes sur mes cédés apple système que j'ai payés fort cher ! pas en solo. Je suis peut-être débile mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de me prendre autant la tête avec Apple  

Je vais réinstaller la 7 et tenter le coup de jpmiss avec le correcteur de sons who knows... I am desperate et prête à tout


----------



## petillon (23 Octobre 2006)

Alors moi j'ai quelques soucis avec itunes..

Deja quand je met diverses chansons d'un meme artiste ca me met autant de pochette que de chanson...

Et j'aimerais que lorsque je clique sur un titre pour le lire, qu'itunes ne prenne pas l'initative de lire un autre fichier a la suite...

Jsuis sur que vous connaissez la reponse !!!

Merki pour votre aide !


----------



## SirG (23 Octobre 2006)

Pour les pochettes multiples, sur le morceau, tu fais un Pomme + I. Tu vas dans *infos* et tu coches la case Partie d'une compilation. Mais normalement, pour un même album et un même artiste, tu dois avoir une seule pochette. C'est donc que tu dois avoir une erreur dans le nom de l'album (espace en trop par exemple). 

Pour ne lire qu'un morceau, tu utilises le navigateur et tu recherches le morceau que tu souhaites. Un seul titre apparaîtra (ou ceux d'un album ou d'un artiste). Et en avant la musique.


----------



## tierey (24 Octobre 2006)

Excusez moi mais y a t-il quelqu'un? 
Les videos dont je parlais plus hauts sont en MOV, QuickTime, enfin je crois et je voudrais savoir pourquoi itunes 7 ne les lits plus?
Si quelqu'un a une petite id&#233;e.
Notament un bonus de Ben Harper que je trouvais sympa.
Merci.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2006)

A tout hasard, as-tu fait la mise &#224; jour de Quicktime qui accompagnait celle d'iTunes ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Octobre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous, 

probl&#232;me aussi avec les vid&#233;os ! Mais chez moi itunes les lit, mais avec de supers saccades et le son d&#233;cal&#233; !

Ce qui est &#233;trange c'est que ces vid&#233;os, leg&#232;res (s&#233;quences gag pomp&#233;es sur le web), sont tr&#232;s bien lues par quicktime EN DEHORS d' itunes :mouais: 

Tout est &#224; jour (tiger, QT et itunes), j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations de disques, vir&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'itunes, d&#233;sinstall&#233; itunes, r&#233;install&#233; la derni&#232;re version ..... bref &#231;a marche toujours pas correctement ! 

Une id&#233;e ? 

(PB G4 1Ghz, 1.25Gram)


----------



## tierey (24 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> A tout hasard, as-tu fait la mise à jour de Quicktime qui accompagnait celle d'iTunes ?



Tout dabord merci.
Quelle version "doisse" être?
j'ai la v 7.0.4
Doit -on toujours les mettres à jour simultanement?


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Octobre 2006)

Il te faut la 7.1.3. Lance "Mise à jour de logiciels", elle te sera en principe proposée automatiquement.

'+


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2006)

tierey a dit:


> Tout dabord merci.
> Quelle version "doisse" être?
> j'ai la v 7.0.4
> Doit -on toujours les mettres à jour simultanement?



Normalement, la version la plus récente est la 7.1.3  

Si ma mémoire est bonne, les recommandations lors de la mise à jour d'iTunes disent clairement de mettre aussi à jour Quicktime.
Le module de mise à jour automatique ne t'a pas proposé une mise à jour de Quicktime en même temps que celle d'iTunes ?


----------



## tierey (24 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Normalement, la version la plus récente est la 7.1.3
> 
> Si ma mémoire est bonne, les recommandations lors de la mise à jour d'iTunes disent clairement de mettre aussi à jour Quicktime.
> Le module de mise à jour automatique ne t'a pas proposé une mise à jour de Quicktime en même temps que celle d'iTunes ?



Merci à vous,
je crois que si je fait ça je pert QuickTime Pro.
Je ne suis pas passé par le module de mise à jour auto. Peut-être le devrais-je à l'avenir?
Par ailleurs "Ma chemise grise" est un de mes morceaux préféré. Je suis preneur de tout audio de mon idole.
Pardon, je reviens a mon problème, je vais quand même essayer. 
D'avoir un G3 ne me limite-t-til pas dans certaines mises à jours?

Je voulais citer "Gognol" mais bon je ne maîtrise pas. 
Merci encore


----------



## Arlequin (24 Octobre 2006)

tierey a dit:


> Merci à vous,
> je crois que si je fait ça je pert QuickTime Pro.
> Je ne suis pas passé par le module de mise à jour auto. Peut-être le devrais-je à l'avenir?
> Par ailleurs "Ma chemise grise" est un de mes morceaux préféré. Je suis preneur de tout audio de mon idole.
> ...


 
si tu as, comme je viens de le lire, la version 7.0.4 "pro", je ne pense pas que tu la perde ! 
par contre, si tu as une V6 pro et que tu passes à la V7 alors oui ta licence saute.....


----------



## petillon (24 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Pour les pochettes multiples, sur le morceau, tu fais un Pomme + I. Tu vas dans *infos* et tu coches la case Partie d'une compilation. Mais normalement, pour un même album et un même artiste, tu dois avoir une seule pochette. C'est donc que tu dois avoir une erreur dans le nom de l'album (espace en trop par exemple).
> 
> Pour ne lire qu'un morceau, tu utilises le navigateur et tu recherches le morceau que tu souhaites. Un seul titre apparaîtra (ou ceux d'un album ou d'un artiste). Et en avant la musique.



Merci pour ta reponse 

En faite si j'ai 4 titres de diff album mais d'un meme artiste ca va me creer 4 albums differents :/ ( c'est plutot chiant quand tu en as plein !!)

Et quand je clique sur un titre dans le finder ou dans le navigateur d'itune ca li effectivement le titre mais celui d'après aussi.


----------



## tierey (24 Octobre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> si tu as, comme je viens de le lire, la version 7.0.4 "pro", je ne pense pas que tu la perde !
> par contre, si tu as une V6 pro et que tu passes à la V7 alors oui ta licence saute.....



 Merci j'upgrade dessuite.


----------



## SirG (24 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse
> 
> En faite si j'ai 4 titres de diff album mais d'un meme artiste ca va me creer 4 albums differents :/ ( c'est plutot chiant quand tu en as plein !!)



Dans ce cas, tu n'as qu'à supprimer la référence à l'album. 




petillon a dit:


> Et quand je clique sur un titre dans le finder ou dans le navigateur d'itune ca li effectivement le titre mais celui d'après aussi.



Quand tu es dans Bibliothèque/Musique, sur iTunes, tu cliques en haut sur Présentation/Afficher le navigateur. Là, tu sélectionnes l'artiste ou l'album que tu souhaites. Et il ne lit
que les titres apparus. Après, si tu ne veux lire réellement qu'un seul morceau, décoches les titres que tu ne veux pas lire.


----------



## alumni (25 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour les plantages a répétition, ils ont été corrigés chez moi en désactivant le correcteur de son dans les prefs.



jpmiss je t'aime  !     
J'ai réinstallé la 7.0.1 en décochant le correcteur comme tu le dis, pour voir, en désespoir de cause... Ça fait plus de 24 heures et je n'ai pas eu un seul plantage...
*smack* *smack* *smack* *smack* :love: 

disco disco disco


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !

Pour ma part, (comme c'est étonnant) j'ai aussi trois difficultés avec la maj Itune 7. (7.0.1 pour etre précis)

d'une part j'ai la nette impression que le son est plus "sourd", il a l'air boosté et sature plus vite qu'avant à fort volume (ca depend des chansons mais bon...) Est ce moi ou avez vous ressenti cela aussi ??. J'ai du mal avec ecrtaines vidéos aussi sur lesquelles il y a maintenant un son décalé.  

2e truc qui m'énerve au plus haut point , je ne peux plus copier en drag and drop mes photos d'album depuis la bibliotheque (selection de +sieurs morceaux et drop des pochettes). Ca marche à l'unité mais pas sur une selection pour un album alors qu'avant ca marchait tres bien. Mystère. Reste toujours la possibilité de les selectionner en faisant "informations" et la bon ca met à jour l'ensemble mais c'est plus chiant... enfin

Dernier truc, le graphisme est à chier. on a l'impression d'etre revenus à la version 3 et encore !!! 

Seuls amélioration sympa, la présentation par album + pochette et celle un peu à la windows media 11 qui est pas mal...

En conclusion, j'ai bien envie moi aussi de retourner à la version 6 quelque chose...

T.


----------



## SirG (25 Octobre 2006)

Pour l'ajout de jaquettes sur plusieurs morceaux en même temps, çà me le faisait lors de la mise à jour et depuis je n'ai plus le problème. Je ne sais pas par contre ce que j'ai fait. Peut-être est-ce mon retour sous 10.4.4 qui m'a permis celà? C'est vrai que c'est d'un chiant à toute épreuve, que de se taper un à un les 20 titres d'un album.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Pour l'ajout de jaquettes sur plusieurs morceaux en même temps, çà me le faisait lors de la mise à jour et depuis je n'ai plus le problème. Je ne sais pas par contre ce que j'ai fait. Peut-être est-ce mon retour sous 10.4.4 qui m'a permis celà? C'est vrai que c'est d'un chiant à toute épreuve, que de se taper un à un les 20 titres d'un album.


Et le Pomme+I, &#231;a vous dit rien?  :mouais:


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2006)

Pomme i: Image > glisser d&#233;poser, m&#234;me directement depuis une page internet depuis mes navigateurs pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s


----------



## SirG (25 Octobre 2006)

Pour un seul titre. Pas pour un album complet.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Pour un seul titre. Pas pour un album complet.


Si si pour un album complet. Tu s&#233;lectionnes tout tes titres (ou l'album dans l'explorateur), puis Pomme-i et tu glisses l'image dans la case ad&#233;quat (&#224; droite, milieu bas) et c'est parti.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2006)

exactement. Un titre, dix titres, pareil.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2006)

Ou alors sans pomme i tu s&#233;lectionnes l'album et tu d&#233;poses l'image dans la fen&#234;tre de pr&#233;sentation de la jaquette qui se trouve en bas &#224; gauche de la fen&#234;tre iTunes (la colonne des sources et des listes de lecture) et voil&#224; !


----------



## SirG (25 Octobre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Si si pour un album complet. Tu sélectionnes tout tes titres (ou l'album dans l'explorateur), puis Pomme-i et tu glisses l'image dans la case adéquat (à droite, milieu bas) et c'est parti.



Quand on sélectionne plusieurs titres, cela met *Illustrations de l'album non modifiables*.

Par contre, pour le pomme+I, j'avais un message, mais je n'avais jamais lu celui-ci.:rose: Alors, je croyais qu'on pouvait pas.:rateau:


----------



## ambrine (25 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Quand on sélectionne plusieurs titres, cela met *Illustrations de l'album non modifiables*.
> 
> Par contre, pour le pomme+I, j'avais un message, mais je n'avais jamais lu celui-ci.:rose: Alors, je croyais qu'on pouvait pas.:rateau:



Certains fichier ne peuvent pas être modifiés!!! Tes achats sur iTunes Store par exemple, peut-être aussi que certains de tes fichiers sont verrouillés dans le Finder....

Sinon je vois pas pourquoi....


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2006)

Les fichiers AIF ou Wav et les CD ne sont pas modifiables


----------



## SirG (26 Octobre 2006)

Ce sont des fichiers mp3, non verrouillés dans le finder, auxquels on peut ajouter une pochette un à un, mais pas à plusieurs. Ces titres ont été encodés par moi-même. D'ailleurs, en vérifaint, çà doit le faire pour tous les titres. 

Je n'ai acheté que deux titres sur ITS, et ils sont déjà encodés en mp3.  De toutes façons, les fichiers iTunes sont fournis avec les pochettes et les infos.


----------



## tierey (27 Octobre 2006)

merci à tous ceux qui m'ont apporté leur aide.
Ca marche!
Encore une critique! C'est vrais que l'interface est môche.


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer m'avertit d'une mise &#224; jour pour iTunes 7.02

Remise de la biblioth&#232;que &#224; l'ouverture.

En cours d'installation.

A l'ouverture, cela semble plus rapide (je gagne aux environs de 5-10 secondes).

La mise &#224; jour prend du temps, mais c'est normal vu sa taille.


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2006)

Et faut reclasser les artistes en "the" ou pas ..?


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

Alors, vous l'avez installee cette 7.0.2 ? Moi ca marche du feu de Dieu. Il a encore parcouru toute ma bibliotheque a la remise en route (sans doute analyse des blancs de fin de morceau qui n'etait pas top avant).

Question gouts et couleurs, je suis un vieux con qui prend du temps pour s'habituer, mais finalement ce style me plait assez. Fini le metal brosse, mais les couleurs vont plutot bien ensemble.


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et faut reclasser les artistes en "the" ou pas ..?



Adieu les rangements, tout est sous _The_ sous T 

Les d&#233;veloppeurs Apple sont des burnes sans nom. Comme d'hab' quoi. Dont acte. Pas mieux que ceux d'en face.

O&#249; ai-je mis mon backup de ma d&#233;capitalisation ?


----------



## vangogh (1 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir

depuis la version 7.01 et maintenant 7.02. Je ne peux plus télécharger les podcasts.

je les ai supprimés dans itunes puis me suis réabonné à des podcasts mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 message d'erreur : Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d'accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération.

Que faire, merci pour vos réponses

PS : j'ai un imac G5 version 10.4.8


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Adieu les rangements, tout est sous _The_ sous T
> 
> Les d&#233;veloppeurs Apple sont des burnes sans nom. Comme d'hab' quoi. Dont acte. Pas mieux que ceux d'en face.
> 
> O&#249; ai-je mis mon backup de ma d&#233;capitalisation ?




Ca devient lourd cette histoire ... 

Bon ben on refait son copier-coller ...


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca devient lourd cette histoire ...
> 
> Bon ben on refait son copier-coller ...



et oui... il faut &#224; nouveau recoller la liste des articles &#224; ignorer dans le classaments par artistes, renommer &#224; nouveau le bouton "rafraichir la liste" dans el mix de soir&#233;e pour que son intitul&#233; soit explicite... :mouais:

De plus Apple a ajout&#233; une mention:
Pour lire les clips vid&#233;o achet&#233;s sur l&#8217;iTunes&#160;Store, iTunes&#160;7.0.2 requiert un Macintosh dot&#233; d&#8217;un processeur G4 cadenc&#233; &#224; 1&#160;GHz ou ult&#233;rieur

Et mon iMac tournesol avec son G4/800 MHz, qu'est-ce que j'en fait????

Pourquoi ce qui &#233;tait lisible avec mon powerbook G3/400 avec iTunes 6 n'est-il plus lisible avec un G4/800 et iTunes 7 ????   :modo:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2006)

vangogh a dit:


> Bonsoir
> depuis la version 7.01 et maintenant 7.02. Je ne peux plus télécharger les podcasts.
> je les ai supprimés dans itunes puis me suis réabonné à des podcasts mais
> 
> ...



Est-ce tous les podcasts ? J'ai eu un pb similaire mais le fautif était le FAI du site du podcast qui bloquait l'accès.
Ast-tu gardé des copies des podcasts originaux ? :rose:

_Moi je dis que pour un premier post sur un forum technique, il est parfait, vous ne trouvez pas ? Y'a tout ce dont on a besoin pour lui répondre   Chpok !_


----------



## Wonto (2 Novembre 2006)

Non d'une cacahuette...

Avec ce nouveau itunes 7.0.2, mes podcasts ecouté ne se supriment toujours pas tout seul comme cella etait le cas avant...

J'ai activé l'option "conserver les episodes non lus" et rien a faire, il ne suprime pas les épisode deja lus...

Quelqun a la solution mircacle a ce probleme?

C'est plutot chiant de devoir effacer manuellement mes podcasts


----------



## Wonto (3 Novembre 2006)

Up la...

Pas de réponse???


----------



## .Steff (5 Novembre 2006)

Moi avec cette MAJ Itunes, ben ma Library Itunes n'est plus dans mon Itunes. Les morceaux sont toujours dans le dossier Itunes Music , dans les pref d'itunes, c'est bien ce dossier qui est enregistr&#233; mais plus ou peu de chanson sont dans le logiciel... Est ce qu'il va falloir que je re ouvre toute les musiques pour les r&#233;pertorier ??? Wouhou ca va en faire un enoooorme paquet... quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## petillon (6 Novembre 2006)

ben tu fais importer il me smble que ca importe tout le dossier de ton choix...


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2006)

Dans le Finder, tu prends le dossier iTunes (celui qui contient tes musiques) et tu le glisses sur l'ic&#244;ne d'iTunes. celui-ci va reconstituer sa biblioth&#232;que en inspectant tout ce qui se trouve dans ce dossier


----------



## gaetan (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

A mon tour d'avoir un petit souci avec iTunes 7.0.2. 
Je suis sous 10.4.2, QuickTime 7.1.3, iMac G5. 

Le souci se situe au niveau de la lecture des previews de clips vidéos et courts métrages Pixar : quand je clique sur Preview dans le store, j'ai un énorme bandeau gris qui apparaît, le son est ok mais pas de vidéo. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de cliquer sur le bouton vert de la fenêtre de iTunes pour réduire la fenêtre au minimum et re-cliquer sur le même bouton vert pour agrandir la fenêtre et là, j'ai la vidéo !

Sinon, j'avais un clip en .mov qui s'est mis dans la section "Film" de iTunes et la lecture vidéo était extrêmement hachée (genre une image par seconde max) alors que QuickTime la lit sans problème une fois mise sur le bureau. D'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil, plusieurs personnes ont le même souci.

Ce n'est pas bien grave mais c'est la première que j'ai des soucis avec iTunes...


----------



## .Steff (7 Novembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans le Finder, tu prends le dossier iTunes (celui qui contient tes musiques) et tu le glisses sur l'ic&#244;ne d'iTunes. celui-ci va reconstituer sa biblioth&#232;que en inspectant tout ce qui se trouve dans ce dossier


ok Je vais essayer ca ce soir. Merci !!!


----------



## Arlequin (7 Novembre 2006)

gaetan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sinon, j'avais un clip en .mov qui s'est mis dans la section "Film" de iTunes et la lecture vid&#233;o &#233;tait extr&#234;mement hach&#233;e (genre une image par seconde max) alors que QuickTime la lit sans probl&#232;me une fois mise sur le bureau. D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil, plusieurs personnes ont le m&#234;me souci.


 
exact, en suis toujours au m&#234;me point....... mais ai remarqu&#233; que &#231;a ne le faisait pas sur tous mes .mov ? serait ce un probl&#232;me d'encodage/d&#233;codage ? bizarre en tous les cas car comme chez toi QT le lit parfaitement, hors itunes..... :mouais: :hein:


----------



## gaetan (7 Novembre 2006)

Pareil que toi Arlequin : j'ai la pub Apple avec Eminem et la lecture est nickel dans iTunes section Film. Cela dépend donc des .mov. Ça annonce du bon quand les films seront dispos sur le store français...


----------



## Wonto (8 Novembre 2006)

J'commence a en avoir marre de suprim&#233; mes podcast... non di djapp'...


----------



## ffabrice (9 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais ai remarqué que ça ne le faisait pas sur tous mes .mov ? serait ce un problème d'encodage/décodage ? bizarre en tous les cas car comme chez toi QT le lit parfaitement, hors itunes..... :mouais: :hein:



J'ai constaté ce même problème avec des vidéos en h264 mais uniquement quand le contrôleur s'affiche par dessus la vidéo : quand je ne bouge plus la souris et que le contrôleur disparaît, la vidéo redevient fluide 

Avec Quicktime cette vidéo tourne très bien...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2006)

Wonto a dit:


> J'commence a en avoir marre de suprim&#233; mes podcast... non di djapp'...



cr&#233;vindju......oserais-je ajouter..... 



ffabrice a dit:


> J'ai constat&#233; ce m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec des vid&#233;os en h264 mais uniquement quand le contr&#244;leur s'affiche par dessus la vid&#233;o : quand je ne bouge plus la souris et que le contr&#244;leur dispara&#238;t, la vid&#233;o redevient fluide
> 
> Avec Quicktime cette vid&#233;o tourne tr&#232;s bien...



????? oh...... vais essayer de ce pas ....merci.....

edit:....test&#233;...et ......pas approuv&#233;;..........&#231;a marche pas mieux chez moi ......m*rde


----------



## Wonto (9 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> crévindju......oserais-je ajouter.....
> 
> 
> 
> ????? oh...... vais essayer de ce pas ....merci.....



Ouai bhein si quelqun avait une solution ca m'arrangerais bien...

Ce sujet a deja été traité? ou personne n'a ce probleme?


----------



## Yanne (17 Novembre 2006)

La lecture de ce thread me fout la peur bleue... 
Je viens d'acheter un iPod 5G qui n'accepte qu'iTunes 7 alors je suis oblig&#233; &#224; faire la MaJ de mes iTunes 6, qui marchent nickel...Si vous avez install&#233; la version 7.02, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; nous donner un petit feed-back


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2006)

Yanne a dit:


> La lecture de ce thread me fout la peur bleue...
> Je viens d'acheter un iPod 5G qui n'accepte qu'iTunes 7 alors je suis obligé à faire la MaJ de mes iTunes 6, qui marchent nickel...Si vous avez installé la version 7.02, n'hésitez pas à nous donner un petit feed-back



nickel


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Novembre 2006)

Idem. 
La version 7 est plus gourmand en CPU, mais c'est principalement d&#251; &#224; coverflow.


----------



## Yanne (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon, ben, avec pas mal de précautions (autorisations réparées, plug-ins poubellisés etc.) j'ai fait la MaJ et...RAS  
Pourvu que ça dure...
Merci de vos encouragements!


----------



## ccciolll (23 Novembre 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:


> D'ailleurs, dans ce fil, quelqu'un a résolu un problème de lecture rien qu'en virant un plug in ogg vobis.



Pourtant, curieusement, quand je fait une recherche sur le mot ogg dans ce fil, tu es le seul à en parler

Du coup je pose ma question, est que avec IT7 apple s'est il enfin décidé à vivre dans le monde présent et à intégrer la lucture des fichiers et streaming ogg ?

Et si ce n'est pas le cas comment espèrent-ils que les gens le téléchargeront ? 
À part les mac-users, je veux dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pourtant, curieusement, quand je fait une recherche sur le mot ogg dans ce fil, tu es le seul à en parler
> 
> Du coup je pose ma question, est que avec IT7 apple s'est il enfin décidé à vivre dans le monde présent et à intégrer la lucture des fichiers et streaming ogg ?
> 
> ...



Pourquoi, il y a beaucoup de gens qui utilisent l'ogg?


----------



## ccciolll (23 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, il y a beaucoup de gens qui utilisent l'ogg?



Probablement en raison de sa gratuité.
Et en plus il parait que c'est d'une bonne qualité par rapport au poids.


----------



## dakar (28 Novembre 2006)

ben je suis vraiment en colère..J'ai installé la MAJ de ITUnes 7.02 et  je ne trouve plus aucune de mes listes de musique...il m'a tout effacé !...enfin,  il a  plutôt effacé la musique, car il y a les morceaux indiqués,  avec à gauche un petit signe qui veut dire que le fichier n'existe plus.  Et c'est vrai, car je ne peux plus en entendre aucun, bien qu'ils soient indiqués. Et rien dans le dossier Musique...!!
Eh bien, que faire ? qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?
J'ai envie de retourner sur la version 6 qui était nettement plus simple à manier.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2006)

dakar a dit:


> ben je suis vraiment en colère..J'ai installé la MAJ de ITUnes 7.02 et je ne trouve plus aucune de mes listes de musique...il m'a tout effacé !...enfin, il a plutôt effacé la musique, car il y a les morceaux indiqués, avec à gauche un petit signe qui veut dire que le fichier n'existe plus. Et c'est vrai, car je ne peux plus en entendre aucun, bien qu'ils soient indiqués. Et rien dans le dossier Musique...!!
> Eh bien, que faire ? qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?
> J'ai envie de retourner sur la version 6 qui était nettement plus simple à manier.


 
il aura probablement remis le répertoire "par défaut"...regarde dans les préférences de itunes si le dossier ciblé est le bon...... tu l'as peut être simplement mis à un autre endroit......


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

moi j'avais des soucis depuis la 7.0.0 mais depuis la derni&#232;re maj no problemos


----------



## dakar (29 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin, explique moi un peu plus stp  où je  dois vérifier ce que tu dis ; dans les Préférences  où j'accède lorsque ITunes est lancé, il n'y a rien concernant  ce que tu dis ; dans la Bibliothèque, il n'y a pas ITunes  ;  dans les Preférences de la Biblio, il y a trois fichiers itunes.list.
comprends ps de quoi il s'agit
merci


----------



## Stargazer (29 Novembre 2006)

Il doit s&#251;rement parler de pr&#233;f&#233;rence --> avanc&#233; --> onglet g&#233;n&#233;ral --> emplacement du dossier iTunes music. 

Regarde si le dossier indiqu&#233; est celui o&#249; tu as stock&#233; ta musique. Si c'est pas le cas modifie-le.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Il doit sûrement parlé de préférence --> avancé --> onglet général --> emplacement du dossier iTunes music.
> 
> Regarde si le dossier indiqué est celui où tu as stocké ta musique. Si c'est pas le cas modifie-le.


 
 

exact, en beau français c'est mieux


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, je lance une question au milieu du jeu de quilles, là.

Pour Itunes, j'ai défini le dossier pour enregistrer les musique sur un espace partagé.
Je l'ai pareillement défini pour la session de ma compagne.
Malgré tout, quand j'encode des mp3 ou download des podcats et qu'ensuite je change de session, ce que j'ai ajouté au itunes n'apparait pas dans la bibz et je suis obligé de l'ajouter à la main.

N'y a t'il pas des fonctions qui permettent à plusieurs utilisateurs (sessions) d'utiliser la même bibliothèque sans avoir à le lui rappeler à chaque fois ?


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux aussi demarrer iTunes en appuyant sur Alt (comme iPhoto) et choisir ta bibli de demarrage


----------



## mikaana (2 Décembre 2006)

J'sais pas c'qui s'est passé mais c'est la misère, c'matin j'ouvre Itunes et BAM tout mes albums c'est à dire pus d'une centaine,sont disocié, toute les pistes de tout mes albums sont discocié, pour chaque piste ya une pochette mainant, c'est un  truc de fou j'sais pas c'qui s'est passé avant y avait pas tt ca, j'prenais soin de taper correctement pour l'album, l'artiste,les noms de pistes etc, c'etais une bibiliotheque propre mainant c'est le bordel j'sais pas ce qui s'est passé mais si qqn peut m'aider son aide serait la bienvenue...

pourtant c'que j'comprend pas j'prend un exemple d'album, Outkast, et ben pour chaque piste j'ai identiquement la mm chose, dans Artistes OUTKAST, album IDLEWILD, le nom des pistes forcement y change mais j'sais pas.... merci de m'aider


----------



## laurent1 (2 Décembre 2006)

clique sur album pour refaire ton classement par album


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour
depuis la mise a jour d'itunes 7 ( sur pc ) plus rien ne va... itunes se lance quelques secondes puis plante lamentablement au moment de la mise a jour de la bibliothèque. J'ai éssayé de réinstaller itunes 6 mais il me dit qu'il ne peux pas puisque : " la bibliotheque a été mise a jour avec une version ultérieure à itune 6"...
:mouais:

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Est ce que quelqu'un aurai une idée ?


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2006)

Pour ce qui est des questions spécifiques à iTunes sous Windows, je te conseille d'aller plutot sur les forums iGeneration, cousins de ceux de macgeneration. Ici, il y a majoritairement des utilisateurs sous Mac OS.


----------



## outchi999 (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir votre forum et aussi ce poste que j'ai lu entièrement...Alors je me lance

Avant l'arrivée de itunes 7 j'utilisais coverflow pour les pochettes. J'avais passé (perdu) beaucoup beaucoup de temps afin de trouver toutes absolument toutes les pochettes.
Cela fais des mois que je pleure...Mais peut-être avez vous une solution pour que je puisse réintégrer les images de coverflow ds itunes 7 en un coup sans devoir tout refaire?
Etes-vous magicien?

Merci


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

Disons, qu'iTunes fonctionne de deux manieres pour les pochettes
soit elles sont dans les tags (car tu les y as mises) et dans ce cas, ca passer partout du moment que ton logiciel sait interpreter les tags (mais tes fichiers sont plus lourd)
soit, si c'est iTunes qui trouve la pochette, et dans ce cas, c'est dans un fichier, lié, je ne sais comment au fichier musical et la, c'est coton pour les regrouper (dans le fichier, dans le tag)
Alors, moi aussi, je suis a la recherche d'un moyen (script) pour mettre les pochettes qu'iTunes trouve, soit:
directement dans les tags, soit le laisser faire, puis recuperer les pochettes pour les integrer dans les tags de facon a ce que la pochette soit lié au fichier, et non a un logiciel interface


----------

